#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Что такое хорошо, и что такое плохо... из Божественного Текста...

## PampKin Head

> А откуда вы понимаете, что правильны ваши представления или нет. Как тут уже отмечалось, то христиане, или иудеи, или мусульмане имеют это представление исходя *из Божественного текста*, ...


16 По плодам их узнаете их. Собирают ли с терновника виноград, или с репейника смоквы?
17 Так всякое дерево доброе приносит и плоды добрые, а худое дерево приносит и плоды худые.
18 Не может дерево доброе приносить плоды худые, ни дерево худое приносить плоды добрые

Исход 12:12
>>>
12 А Я в сию самую ночь пройду по земле Египетской и поражу всякого первенца в земле Египетской, от человека до скота, и над всеми богами Египетскими произведу суд. Я Господь.

там же, 21
>>>
1 И вот законы, которые ты объявишь им:
17 Кто злословит отца своего, или свою мать, того должно *предать смерти*.
18 Ворожеи *не оставляй в живых*.
20 Приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, *да будет истреблен*.
22 Ни вдовы, ни сироты не притесняйте;
23 если же ты притеснишь их, то, когда они возопиют ко Мне, Я услышу вопль их,
24 и воспламенится гнев Мой, *и убью вас мечом, и будут жены ваши вдовами и дети ваши сиротами*.

32-27
>>>
27 И он сказал им: так говорит Господь Бог Израилев: возложите каждый свой меч на бедро свое, пройдите по стану от ворот до ворот и обратно, и *убивайте каждый брата своего, каждый друга своего, каждый ближнего своего*.
   28 И сделали сыны Левиины по слову Моисея: и пало в тот день из народа около трех тысяч человек.
   29 Ибо *Моисей сказал [им]: сегодня посвятите руки ваши Господу, каждый в сыне своем и брате своем*, да ниспошлет Он вам сегодня благословение.

Иисус Навин
8:1-2
>>>
1 Господь сказал Иисусу: не бойся и не ужасайся; возьми с собою весь народ, способный к войне, и встав пойди к Гаю; вот, *Я предаю в руки твои царя Гайского и народ его, город его и землю его*;
   2 сделай с Гаем и царем его то же, что сделал ты с Иерихоном и царем его, только добычу его и скот его разделите себе;
...
18 Тогда Господь сказал Иисусу: простри копье, которое в руке твоей, к Гаю, ибо Я предам его в руки твои [и засада тотчас встанет с места своего]. Иисус простер [руку свою и] копье, которое было в его руке, к городу.
   19 Сидевшие в засаде тотчас встали с места своего и побежали, как скоро он простер руку свою, вошли в город и взяли его и *тотчас зажгли город огнем*.
...
24 Когда Израильтяне *перебили всех жителей Гая на поле, в пустыне, куда они преследовали их, и когда все они до последнего пали от острия меча, тогда все Израильтяне обратились к Гаю и поразили его острием меча.
   25 Падших в тот день мужей и жен, всех жителей Гая, было двенадцать тысяч.*

Книга Царств, 15:3
>>>
   2 *Так говорит Господь Саваоф*: вспомнил Я о том, что сделал Амалик Израилю, как он противостал ему на пути, когда он шел из Египта;
   3 теперь иди и порази Амалика [и Иерима] и *истреби все*, что у него; [не бери себе ничего у них, но уничтожь и предай заклятию все, что у него;] и *не давай пощады ему, но предай смерти от мужа до жены, от отрока до грудного младенца*, от вола до овцы, от верблюда до осла.

P.S. И после подобных деяний он "послал сына сваего", которого распяли на кресте... Не маловато ли будет в логике "око за око, зуб за зуб"? Полагаю, что гражданину Яхве нужно при таких раскладах сначала отрастить зубы и глаза по всему телу, подобному горе Меру.

----------


## Юрий К.

Боговдохновенность Ветхого Завета и Библии в целом не отрицается, Пампкина не устраивают деяния Яхве, бога закона для своих и смерти для (неподчинившихся) чужих. Это совершенно нормально для буддиста: принять свои сверхчеловеческие существа и не принимать чужие. Особенно такого влиятельного, как бог Ветхого Завета, да еще в контексте полемики с христианкой, с которой он не хочет сидеть в одной камере!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Боговдохновенность Ветхого Завета и Библии в целом не отрицается, Пампкина не устраивают деяния Яхве, бога закона для своих и смерти для (неподчинившихся) чужих. Это совершенно нормально для буддиста: принять свои сверхчеловеческие существа и не принимать чужие.


Я, собственно, не в курсе, чья там вдохновленность... Может "вдохновленный" сьел не то, перед тем, как вещать от имени...

Ваш довод "принять свои сверхчеловеческие существа и не принимать чужие" непонятно к чему относится. Я же не говорю, что данного персонажа нет. Но почему я обязан "принимать" (да и что такое принимать?) существо, которое деяниями своими тянет на серийного убийцу с маниакальными пристрастиями? Причем уничтожавшего как прямо, так и вдохновлявшего на геноцид. Уничтожавшего как чужих, так и своих (см. историю с Моисеем)...

Видно Сталин хорошо учился в православном духовном училище и семинарии!
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...BB%D0%B8%D0%BD



> В 1888 году Иосиф поступил в Горийское духовное училище. В июле 1894 года *по окончании училища Иосиф был отмечен как лучший ученик*. Его аттестат содержит пятёрки по многим предметам [4]. Вот фрагмент его аттестата:
> 
> 
>     Воспитанник Горийского духовного училища Джугашвили Иосиф… поступил в сентябре 1889 года в первый класс училища и при отличном поведении (5) оказал успехи:
> *По Священной истории Ветхого Завета 	— (5)*
>     По Священной истории Нового Завета 	— (5)
>     По Православному катехизису 	— (5)
>     Изъяснению богослужения с церковным уставом 	— (5)
>     Языкам: 	
> ...


Еще раз:
*16 По плодам их узнаете их. Собирают ли с терновника виноград, или с репейника смоквы?
17 Так всякое дерево доброе приносит и плоды добрые, а худое дерево приносит и плоды худые.
18 Не может дерево доброе приносить плоды худые, ни дерево худое приносить плоды добрые*

----------


## Юрий К.

> Я, собственно, не в курсе, чья там вдохновленность... Может "вдохновленный" сьел не то, перед тем, как вещать от имени...
> 
> Ваш довод "принять свои сверхчеловеческие существа и не принимать чужие" непонятно к чему относится. Я же не говорю, что данного персонажа нет. Но почему я обязан "принимать" (да и что такое принимать?) существо, которое деяниями своими тянет на серийного убийцу с маниакальными пристрастиями? Причем уничтожавшего как прямо, так и вдохновлявшего на геноцид. Уничтожавшего как чужих, так и своих (см. историю с Моисеем)...


Вот и я о том, же, что вы не говорите, что данного персонажа, нет. А дальше ... идут человеческие оценки нечеловеческий деяний. Это уже вторично. Плохой или хороший бог - какой есть.

С другой стороны, согласитесь, что в наше время Яхве перестал быть таким грозным и беспощадным к иноверцам, как в молодости. Израиль ведь не плохое место отдыха для буддиста, не правда ли? :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот и я о том, же, что вы не говорите, что данного персонажа, нет. А дальше ... идут человеческие оценки нечеловеческий деяний. Это уже вторично. Плохой или хороший бог - какой есть.
> 
> С другой стороны, согласитесь, что в наше время Яхве перестал быть таким грозным и беспощадным к иноверцам, как в молодости. Израиль ведь не плохое место отдыха для буддиста, не правда ли?


1. Как стану нечеловеком - будут нечесловеческие оценки. 
2. Буддисты не нуждаются ни в хорошем, ни в плохом Боге (имхо). Однако посмотреть со стороны на этот театр абсурда иногда полезно (вы заметили, что цитаты были из той самой Божественной книги, по которой христиане, мусульмане и иудеи узнают... что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо?).
3. Как же я могу оценить, каким он стал. Сначала геноцид тех, кто не "разделяет линию", потом во искупление (?, неужели своих) - сына на крест (как обычно, чужими руками). 

P.S. Я в Израэле бываю по работе. )

----------


## Юрий К.

> Буддисты не нуждаются ни в хорошем, ни в плохом Боге (имхо).


Буддисты нуждаются в нечеловеческих защитниках Дхармы.




> Как же я могу оценить, каким он стал. Сначала геноцид тех, кто не "разделяет линию", потом во искупление (?, неужели своих) - сына на крест (как обычно, чужими руками).


Крестная Жертва Иисуса Христа, насколько я знаю, является богословской проблемой, с человеческой точки зрения она не понятна. Не думаю, что стоит развивать линию человеческих оценок: вы буддист и не принимаете качество деяний бога Ветхого Завета, - этого достаточно.

----------


## Aleksey L.

извините, а зачем принимать качество деяний бога(?) Ветхого Завета?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Буддисты нуждаются в нечеловеческих защитниках Дхармы


.

Буддисты нуждаются в 1) Будде; 2) Дхарме и 3) Сангхе.






> Крестная Жертва Иисуса Христа, насколько я знаю, является богословской проблемой, с человеческой точки зрения она не понятна. Не думаю, что стоит развивать линию человеческих оценок: вы буддист и не принимаете качество деяний бога Ветхого Завета, - этого достаточно.


Я только вот чего не могу понять: если его поступки неподаются человеческому разумению, то зачем этот бестселлер пропихивают на каждом углу? Зачем хотят, чтобы это изучали в рамках ОПК (детям то как объясните вышеприведенные отрывки)? Я это не понимаю не как буддист, а как человек.




> деяний бога(?) Ветхого Завета


Интересно, бог-отец Троицы - это не ветхозаветный бог? Если другой, то ... "*приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен*." (с) Яхве. Если же это ветхозаветный, то "все ходы записаны" и срока давности не имеют.

----------


## Юрий К.

> .Я только вот чего не могу понять: если его поступки неподаются человеческому разумению, то зачем этот бестселлер пропихивают на каждом углу? Зачем хотят, чтобы это изучали в рамках ОПК (детям то как объясните вышеприведенные отрывки)? Я это не понимаю не как буддист, а как человек.


Потому что этот бестселлер признан во всем мире, как Слово христианского Бога. В авраамических религиях богопознание считается высшей целью человеческой жизни. Признано, что Бог постижим в Его откровениях, а таковых ровно два: Его Слово, записанное в Писании, и Природа. 

Постижением второй формы откровения Бога занимаются ученые (хотя уже давно забыли об этом) и, как вы помните, наука считается одним из величайших достижений человеческого разума.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому что этот бестселлер признан во всем мире, как Слово христианского Бога. В авраамических религиях богопознание считается высшей целью человеческой жизни. Признано, что Бог постижим в Его откровениях, а таковых ровно два: Его Слово, записанное в Писании, и Природа.


Спасибо за разъяснение. Мы читать умеем, выдержки из Слова приведены выше.
---
Вопрос: если его поступки неподаются человеческому разумению, то зачем этот бестселлер пропихивают на каждом углу?
Ответ: Потому что этот бестселлер признан во всем мире, как Слово христианского Бога.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Зачем хотят, чтобы это изучали в рамках ОПК


Зачем? чтобы растить новые "ячейки" для очередной стройки. послушные ячейки. чтобы с детства "вести" ребенка с обширным потенциалом в нужном русле смирения. 

Детям будут объяснять, что господь добрый, жертвенный, подставляет щеки ... то одну, то другую, потом подставляет еще что-то. позволяет себя истязать и в конце его за это якобы хвалит другой господь, вознося в рай. 

Как же тут не вспомнить, "благими намерениями" устлана дорога в .. 

Главное не забывать, в конституции прописано, что у нас государство якобы светское и каждый гражданин имеет право на получение, 
кроме общеобразовательного и высшего 
1. образования по семейной линии 
2. на самообразование 

так что никто не может заставлять ребенка образовывать в себе приют для вешания всякой туфты в доверчивые детские уши. Потому как в итоге доверчивый человек останется в дураках. Как это постоянно происходит по жизни. А автомеханики и "солдатики" найдут себе новую кормушку на районе.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://jesuschrist.ru/bible/%C8%F1%F5%EE%E4/31
*Исход:31*
...
12 И сказал Господь Моисею, говоря:
13 скажи сынам Израилевым так: субботы Мои соблюдайте, ибо это - знамение между Мною и вами в роды ваши, дабы вы знали, что Я Господь, освящающий вас;
14 и соблюдайте субботу, ибо она свята для вас: *кто осквернит ее, тот да будет предан смерти;* кто станет в оную делать дело, та душа должна быть истреблена из среды народа своего;
15 шесть дней пусть делают дела, а в седьмой - суббота покоя, посвященная Господу: *всякий, кто делает дело в день субботний, да будет предан смерти*;

----------


## Юрий К.

> извините, а зачем принимать качество деяний бога(?) Ветхого Завета?


Их можно принимать и почитать бога Ветхого Завета как Бога-Отца, тогда вы становитесь христианином. Их можно не принимать, но при этом не отрицать сам факт (относительного с точки зрения буддиста) существования бога Ветхого Завета, как Пампкин, т.е. считать Библию боговдохновенной, не принимая  качество этого вдохновения, качество деяний бога. Если иметь в виду исходный вопрос (боговдохновеннсть Библии), то самое главное, что  деяния, как и сам бог признаются сущестествующими.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Спасибо за разъяснение. Мы читать умеем, выдержки из Слова приведены выше.
> ---
> Вопрос: если его поступки неподаются человеческому разумению, то зачем этот бестселлер пропихивают на каждом углу?
> Ответ: Потому что этот бестселлер признан во всем мире, как Слово христианского Бога.


Вы оставили без внимания то, что я написал дальше, а дальше как раз показана нетавтологичность ответа.

Могу еще добавить, что по численности христиане превосходят все мировые религии вместе взятые, а в демократических обществах с интересами большинства принято считаться.




> Детям будут объяснять, что господь добрый, жертвенный, подставляет щеки ... то одну, то другую, потом подставляет еще что-то. позволяет себя истязать и в конце его за это якобы хвалит другой господь, вознося в рай.


Идет очень сложный процесс возвращения религии в сферу образования. Поскольку религиИ очень важная составляющая общественной жизни, то это возвращение само по себе необходимо. Не слежу за ним, но знаю, что министерством образования предлагалась ОПК и история мировых религий (я голосовал за последнее). Что получится - покажет жизнь.

----------


## Aleksey L.

спасибо, у меня уже есть отец. )) 




> Их можно принимать .... Их можно не принимать


Вы забыли еще один вариант: не принимать и не не принимать ))

А статуетке, распятой на кресту я сердечно сострадал в детстве, потому как ему пришлось сильно страдать, и где бы не был дух статуетки, неподдельное сострадание, надеюсь, его достигло.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Могу еще добавить, что по численности христиане превосходят все мировые религии вместе взятые, а в демократических обществах с интересами большинства принято считаться.


В демократических обществах принято защищать права меньшинств.

Христиане превосходят? Это как считать... Индусов и индуизм, (не говоря уже о вероисповеданиях китайцев).

----------


## Юрий К.

> В демократических обществах принято защищать права меньшинств.


И это тоже. Станьте меньшинством и вас (буддистов) начнут защищать в думе. :Smilie:  




> Христиане превосходят? Это как считать... Индусов и индуизм, (не говоря уже о вероисповеданиях китайцев).


Вероисповедания _ индусов и китайцев_ по определению не являются мировыми религиями. Хотя их и очень много. :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Идет очень сложный процесс возвращения религии в сферу образования. Поскольку религиИ очень важная составляющая общественной жизни, то это возвращение само по себе необходимо. Не слежу за ним, но знаю, что министерством образования предлагалась ОПК и история мировых религий (я голосовал за последнее). Что получится - покажет жизнь.


Да что вы такое говорите? неужели ... мне казалось, что религии составляющая инструмента политического регулирования общественной жизнью государством. Так что необходимость, скорее, вынужденная и четко просчитанная, как одна из шестеренок в механизме. 
То, что выбивается из механизма, считается лишним и от этого избавляются. Жизнь ничего не покажет, она уже показывает каждый момент 

п.с. справка: прорыв в так любимой Вами науке в 20 веке был обусловлен Гонкой Вооружений .. сейчас эта гонка продолжается, но уже на новых оборотах

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вероисповедания _ индусов и китайцев_ по определению не являются мировыми религиями. Хотя их и очень много.


Это в каком смысле?

----------


## Юрий К.

В прямом:  население Китая + население Индии (- количество христиан, мусульман, буддистов, проживающих в них).

----------


## PampKin Head

> В прямом:  население Китая + население Индии (- количество христиан, мусульман, буддистов, проживающих в них).


Давайте вычтем буддистов, мусульман и христиан в той же Индии - это крохотные группы по сравнению с индуистами, как вы полагаете, сколько останется?

Интересно, по какому принципу считали христиан? Для примера, сколько христиан в РФ? 


+ хотелось бы увидеть статистику по количеству православных воскресных школ, количеству посещающих их, количеству крещений (процедура платная, чаще всего; глядишь, и статистика имеется) - для общей картины благолепия.

----------


## Fat

Эх скорей бы пришел Кармапенко с разъяснениями окончательного смысла о том кто тут Отец, а кто Творец (и обманщик)...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Давайте вычтем буддистов, мусульман и христиан в той же Индии - это крохотные группы по сравнению с индуистами, как вы полагаете, сколько останется?


Этнические вероисповедания _ индусов и китайцев_ по определению не являются мировыми религиями, поэтому я и утверждал, что количество христиан превосходит общее число адептов всех остальных _ мировых_ религий вместе взятых.




> Интересно, по какому принципу считали христиан? Для примера, сколько христиан в РФ?


Вопрос религиозного самосознания, его так сказать глубины, столь же важен как и вопрос выбора веры. Честно говоря, не думаю, что в исконно буддийских странах эндогенные буддисты "более религиозны", чем новоиспеченыые православные в РФ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Этнические вероисповедания _ индусов и китайцев_ по определению не являются мировыми религиями, поэтому я и утверждал, что количество христиан превосходит общее число адептов всех остальных _ мировых_ религий вместе взятых.


Извините, но "индус" и "китаец" - это только гражданство или название суперэтноса, состоящего из других этносов. Это полиэтнические верования. Причем "Общество сознания Кришны" - такой же индуизм... 

Если вам хочется считать, что вас "больше всех" - не будем вас огорчать.






> Вопрос религиозного самосознания, его так сказать глубины, столь же важен как и вопрос выбора веры. Честно говоря, не думаю, что в исконно буддийских странах эндогенные буддисты "более религиозны", чем новоиспеченыые православные в РФ.


Я не про это спрашивал, а про методики расчета и актуальные цифры принадлежащих той или иной конфессии... Итак: сколько православных в РФ, и каким образом (по каким методикам это считалось)? есть ли альтернативные данные (количество прохожан в общинах при храмах, количество крещений с учетом естественной смертности), которые могли бы подтвердить хотя бы порядок цифр?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Ох, не любит Памкин Яхве! гы-гы  :Big Grin: 

Я где-то читал, что Яхве - не христианский бог, а бог ветхозаветных иудеев. Иисус пришел, чтобы дать Новый Завет. Он отменил закон "око за око, зуб за зуб" и возвестил закон человеколюбия и смирения. Кстати доктрина смирения сыграла злую шутку с российской империей и семьей Николая II, ибо в русские умы было вдолблено то,  что на все воля божия и все дело рук Его.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ох, не любит Памкин Яхве! гы-гы 
> 
> Я где-то читал, что Яхве - не христианский бог, а бог ветхозаветных иудеев. Иисус пришел, чтобы дать Новый Завет. Он отменил закон "око за око, зуб за зуб" и возвестил закон человеколюбия и смирения. Кстати доктрина смирения сыграла злую шутку с российской империей и семьей Николая II, ибо в русские умы было вдолблено то,  что на все воля божия и все дело рук Его.


Люди, которые любят таких богов, ... кхм...

Не отменил, а исправил.  :Wink: 
Тогда следует объявить: "Отрекаемся от Ветхого Завета"

+
бог-отец Троицы - это не ветхозаветный бог? Если другой, то ... "*приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен*." (с) Яхве. Если же это ветхозаветный, то "все ходы записаны" и срока давности не имеют.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Если вам хочется считать, что вас "больше всех" - не будем вас огорчать.


Вам, Пампкин, по-видимому, для подтверждения собственной идентичности (буддовости :Smilie: ) обязательно нужны свои-чужие. (или это неизбежное следствие Сангхи как драгоценности, кто не числится в списках сангх, то чужой)

Я разве позиционировал себя как христианин на этом или каком-то другом  религиозном форуме?




> Я не про это спрашивал, а про методики расчета и актуальные цифры принадлежащих той или иной конфессии... Итак: сколько православных в РФ, и каким образом (по каким методикам это считалось)? есть ли альтернативные данные (количество прохожан в общинах при храмах, количество крещений с учетом естественной смертности), которые могли бы подтвердить хотя бы порядок цифр?


По-моему, это оффтоп, но лучше узнать мнение топикстартёрши.( :Smilie:  )

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Могу еще добавить, что по численности христиане превосходят все мировые религии вместе взятые


Юрий К., это не так. 

На данный момент в мире насчитывается около двух миллиардов христиан, около полутора миллиардов мусульман и от пятисот миллионов до миллиарда буддистов. Полумиллиардные расхождения в цифрах по буддийскому населению обусловлены ситуацией в Китае, где официально буддистами признают от 100 до 200 миллионов, но на деле их насчитывается именно около полумиллиарда, так как значительная часть китайцев склонна к троеверию (даосизм-буддизм-конфуцианство). Так что официальную статистику портит марксистская идеология. :Smilie:   Феномен же троеверия учитывать необходимо, так как в противном случае придётся вычесть и из числа христиан тех, кто наполовину (а то и на 2/3 :Smilie:  ) секуляризирован (а это значительная часть христиан Европы и США), а также тех, кто исповедует христианство вместе с местными культами (а это значительная часть христиан Африки). 

И ещё насчёт индуизма. Да, пока он не является мировой религией (в отличие, как это ни странно, от бахаизма), но ситуация меняется. В прошлом веке индуизм получил серьёзное распространение в десятках стран мира (как за счёт эмигрантов-индусов, так и благодаря новым адептам). Так что не далёк тот день, когда и индуизм станет де-факто мировой религией. В сущности, он ей уже и является, хотя многие предпочитают считать, что мировых религий по-прежнему всего три, игнорируя, кстати, тот же бахаизм.

----------


## Юрий К.

Михаил, убедительно, но поскольку изначально этот вопросм возник в связи с Библией как бестселлером ( :Smilie: ), то я надеюсь, что китайцы-троеверы не будут возражать против ее распространения у себя на родине хотя бы как одного из величайших памятников культуры.

----------


## Шаман

> Потому что этот бестселлер признан во всем мире, как Слово христианского Бога. В авраамических религиях богопознание считается высшей целью человеческой жизни. Признано, что Бог постижим в Его откровениях, а таковых ровно два: Его Слово, записанное в Писании, и Природа.


Это не совсем верно. Во всём мире признано, что христиане считают Библию Словом Христианского Бога и т.д.
Однако говорить прямо, что бестселлер "признан во всём мире" - это лукавство.

Особенно если историю, согласно которой христианское верование распространялось в мире 1) как средство гос. регулирования социума и внешней политики (например, в случае России 2) посредством войн и колонизации (Америка); В том и в другом случае это было вынужденное примирение с религией, а потом привычка, от которой потом трудно отказаться.




> Постижением второй формы откровения Бога занимаются ученые (хотя уже давно забыли об этом) и, как вы помните, наука считается одним из величайших достижений человеческого разума.


Да, о том, что движет развитием науки, уже было верно замечено  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Это не совсем верно. Во всём мире признано, что христиане считают Библию Словом Христианского Бога и т.д.


Согласен, это более точно. Но во всем этом важно только то, что *не-боговдохновенность Библии неприемлима для буддиста, т.к. он признает (относительное) существование своих сверхчеловеческих существ*. 




> Да, о том, что движет развитием науки, уже было верно замечено


Не очень понял, но думаю, что сплошь негативный образ такого значительного соции-культурного феномена (мы ведь на каждом шагу пользуемся достижениями науки) - это в лучшем случае лукавство...




> Особенно если историю, согласно которой христианское верование распространялось в мире 1) как средство гос. регулирования социума и внешней политики


Тибетский буддизм появился и существовал бы без господдержки?

----------


## Шаман

> Тибетский буддизм появился и существовал бы без господдержки?


В Тибетском буддизме, однако, широкое распространение учения в мире не является критерием достоверности доктрины  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

О критериях достоверности речь не шла.

Точнее говоря, в первом сообщении темы я дал ссылку на книгу кардинала Каспера, в которой но подвел некоторые богословские (католиков и протестантов) и исторические (исследовательские ) итоги, напомню один из них: исторического Иисуса Христа (в полноет, описанной в евангелиях) не существет, существует только Иисус Христос апостольской веры (общины первых христиан), которая была воспринята последующими общинами.

На мой взгляд, такая позиция заслуживает уважения.

----------


## Юрий К.

Топикстартерша занята или ей все это уже надоело. Но мне кажется, что мы выяснили важный вопрос о том, почему для буддиста непримелимо утверждение о небоговдохновенности Библии. 

Аргументация мне нравится: христианину не надо обосновывать основы своей веры, надо просто напомнить буддисту, что мир богов для него существует (хотя в нем и нет Яхве), для него тоже важны сверхчеловеческие существа. Важный такой пустячок (я имею в виду аргументацию). А уж в какого бога верят христиане (в смысле качества деяний Яхве), это другое дело.

----------


## PampKin Head

> не-боговдохновенность Библии неприемлима для буддиста, т.к. он признает (относительное) существование своих сверхчеловеческих существ.


Собственно, если она не боговдохновлена, то за конкретные деяния ответственны конкретные персонажи (Моисей, Иисус Навин и т.д.) Тогда ее ценность падает до уровня программы "Максимум" на НТВ.




> Аргументация мне нравится: христианину не надо обосновывать основы своей веры, надо просто напомнить буддисту, что мир богов для него существует, хотя в нем и нет Яхве. Важный такой пустячок (я имею в виду аргументацию). А уж в какого бога верят христиане (в смысле качества деяний Яхве), это другое дело.


Странно, но про то, что Яхве нет, никто не говорил... К сожалению есть (лучше бы не было).

----------


## Юрий К.

Вряд ли стоит противопоставлять себя христианским общинам... Я не думаю, что в этом состоит природа буддийской Сангхи...




> Странно, но про то, что Яхве нет, никто не говорил... К сожалению есть (лучше бы не было).


Я всего лишь подчеркнул важность вопроса о существовании для исходной точки полемики (боговдохновеннсоти Библии).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вряд ли стоит противопоставлять себя христианским общинам... Я не думаю, что в этом состоит природа буддийской Сангхи...


Я что то не совсем понимаю, в чем проявляется "противопоставление" христианским общинам?

----------


## Юрий К.

> Я что то не совсем понимаю, в чем проявляется "противопоставление" христианским общинам?


Не думаю, что такие высказывания продуктивны:




> Собственно, если она не боговдохновлена, то за конкретные деяния ответственны конкретные персонажи (Моисей, Иисус Навин и т.д.) Тогда ее ценность падает до уровня программы "Максимум" на НТВ.

----------


## Шаман

> Не думаю, что такие высказывания продуктивны:


Однако где же здесь противопоставление-то?  :EEK!:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Если она не боговдохновенна, то ...Тогда ее ценность падает до уровня программы "Максимум" на НТВ


вот здесь. 

Мне кажется, что если вообще разговаривать с христианами (на своей территории, на форуме), не преследуя при этом цели откровенной издевки, разжигания межконфессиональной розни  на уровне межличностного общения, то такой логический пируэт лучше не применять. Он в том числе и не продуктивен.

----------


## PampKin Head

> вот здесь. 
> 
> Мне кажется, что если вообще разговаривать с христианами (на своей территории, на форуме), не преследуя при этом цели откровенной издевки, разжигания межконфессиональной розни  на уровне межличностного общения, то такой логический пируэт лучше не применять. Он в том числе и не продуктивен.


Опа... Я уважаю то, что человек верит во что то, но абсолютно не обязан испытывать пиитет перед тем, во что он верит.

----------


## Юрий К.

Согласен. Но не испытывать пиетет и активно выражать свое фэ по разным моментам объекта его веры, в первую очередь основы веры (священность священного Писания) - это совсем не одно и то же.

Лучше попросить его (ее то бишь) рассказать буддистам об итогах демифологизации евангелий Бонхоффером... как дела обстоят по прошествии, кажется, лет 100. Правда, эта программа не в том ключе, в каком исполнен этот топик.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Согласен. Но не испытывать пиетет и активно выражать свое фэ по разным моментам объекта его веры, в первую очередь основы веры (священность священного Писания) - это совсем не одно и то же.


А в чем криминал выражения фэ? Я же не делал это на материале "Одна-баба-сказала- что-там-человеков-едят"... Цитаты по тексту... или мне необходимо рефлексировать на продукты вторичной переработки и адаптации Библии их богословами?

----------


## Юрий К.

Давайте не будет смешивать две разные вещи. Ваши гневные тексты по поводу жестокости Яхве, о которой написано в Ветхом Завете, и  силлогизм




> Собственно, если она не боговдохновлена, то за конкретные деяния ответственны конкретные персонажи (Моисей, Иисус Навин и т.д.) Тогда ее ценность падает до уровня программы "Максимум" на НТВ.


Я против таких силлогизмов, по поводу же первого я только заметил, что в вопросе боговдохновенности важно существование, вот и все.

----------


## Иилья

> Могу еще добавить, что по численности христиане превосходят все мировые религии вместе взятые, а в демократических обществах с интересами большинства принято считаться.


В демократических обществах не принято, чтоб большинство через структуры власти силой навязывало обществу свою волю!  В противном случае, такое общество не имеет право называться демократическим. Место священника- в церкви, не в школе, не в парламенте, не где бы то ни было еще. Я не обязан следовать идиотским идеям, только потому, что вокруг полно дураков!
Вот смотрите, если человек совершает убийство....он получает срок 10 лет, если это же убийство совершают трое, то есть группа лиц- то лет 15 получится. Если убийство совершается организованной группой, то можно и пожизненный срок всхлопотать. Ну а если 100000000 человек следуют идеологии насилия, то это, конечно же другое дело! Это же наше общее! Это уже не преступление, а мировая религия..........

----------


## Юрий К.

> В демократических обществах не принято, чтоб большинство через структуры власти силой навязывало обществу свою волю!  В противном случае, такое общество не имеет право называться демократическим. Место священника- в церкви, не в школе, не в парламенте, не где бы то ни было еще.


По поводу ОПК/история мировых религий в школе я уже писал:  с моей точки зрения возвращение религиЙ в школу как некоего факультативного предмета, мне представляется, необходимым. Если этот предмет захочет вести священник, то, мне кажется, ему нельзя в этом препятствовать. Но еще раз повторяю, что детально не слежу за этой темой. По поводу парламента - не знаю, т.к. мало интересуюсь политикой, но ведь в Германии, скажем, есть же ХДС.




> Я не обязан следовать идиотским идеям, только потому, что вокруг полно дураков!


Напоминаю вам, что эти дураки являются страдающими ощущающими существами, об освобождении которых от страданий (т.е. в первую очередь от омрачений, от их дурости  :Smilie: ) вы просто обязаны заботиться, как буддист, давший обет бодхисаттвы.  :Smilie: 

Как я тут недавно выяснил из англо-язычных источников одним из их рабочих определений сострадания является любящая доброта. Как вам нравится такая идея: культивировать любящую доброту к дуракам, которых полно вокруг?  :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

> Напоминаю вам, что эти дураки являются страдающими ощущающими существами, об освобождении которых от страданий (т.е. в первую очередь от омрачений, от их дурости ) вы просто обязаны заботиться, как буддист, давший обет бодхисаттвы.


Вы абсолютно правы! Как буддист, давших обет бодхисаттвы я обязан заботиться о существах. Это, впрочем, не означает, что мне, а равно и любому  другому, следует разделять общие мнения ( ошибочные, с моей точки зрения). Если кто то хочет прыгнуть с крыши, мой долг сделать все от меня зависящее, чтобы он этого не делал, но если с крыши прыгают 100 чел. ..мое право, не прыгать с ними, равно, как и право любого другого. Я лишь имел ввиду то, что никто не обязан подчиняться мнению некоей группы, называющей себя большинством.  Идея, не становится более гуманной или логичной от того, что ее поддержит большое кол-во людей. Вас, видимо смутило, то, что назвал некоторых существ дураками? Ну так просто русское слово, обозначающее в грубое форме, заблуждающихся людей, не более того :Smilie:  . Идея написанного заключалась не в том, что буддизм хорош, а христианство плохое, нет, я не вижу смысла в  данном споре. Речь шла о том, насилие всегда остается насилием, убийство всегда есть убийство, ущемление прав, это всегда ущемление прав,  в какую бы высокодуховную шелуху это все ни заворачивали. Если я буддист, а Вася христианин, то мое право быть буддистом, а его христианином, но если кто то собирается на это посягнуть....впрочем, лучше пусть  бы он  этого не делал. Попытка обьяснить свою правоту, лишь количеством в нее( правоту) верящих, приводит, в конечном счете к фашизму. 



> Как я тут недавно выяснил из англо-язычных источников одним из их рабочих определений сострадания является любящая доброта. Как вам нравится такая идея: культивировать любящую доброту к дуракам, которых полно вокруг?


Очень нравится! Сейчас допишу, и пойду культивировать,честное слово, без тени иронии.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Я лишь имел ввиду то, что никто не обязан подчиняться мнению некоей группы, называющей себя большинством.  Идея, не становится более гуманной или логичной от того, что ее поддержит большое кол-во людей. ... Речь шла о том, насилие всегда остается насилием, убийство всегда есть убийство, ущемление прав, это всегда ущемление прав,  в какую бы высокодуховную шелуху это все ни заворачивали. Если я буддист, а Вася христианин, то мое право быть буддистом, а его христианином, но если кто то собирается на это посягнуть....впрочем, лучше пусть  бы он  этого не делал. Попытка обьяснить свою правоту, лишь количеством в нее( правоту) верящих, приводит, в конечном счете к фашизму.


Согласен.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Как тут уже отмечалось, то *христиане, или иудеи, или мусульмане имеют это представление исходя из Божественного текста*, ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 16 По плодам их узнаете их. Собирают ли с терновника виноград, или с репейника смоквы?
> 17 Так всякое дерево доброе приносит и плоды добрые, а худое дерево приносит и плоды худые.
> 18 Не может дерево доброе приносить плоды худые, ни дерево худое приносить плоды добрые
> 
> Исход 12:12
> ...


Кажется, не заметили одного "слона". Для буддиста совершенно нормально - брать пример с божества, подражать ему, _ отождествляться с ним_.  Для мусульман и иудеев такие идеи, насколько я могу понять, похожи на абсурд (у них между человеком и Богом-Творцом непроходимая онтологическая пропасть): отвергать Бога-Творца и отождествляться с какими-то ... не пойми с кем в лучше случае.  :Smilie: 

В христианстве есть, конечно, понятие "обожения", но совершенно не о нем идет речь, когда утверждается, что "христиане, или иудеи, или мусульмане имеют это представление исходя из Божественного текста".

Они не богу своему подражают, когда пытаются понять "что такое хорошо и что такое плохо" по Писанию, а следуют заповедям, которые дает им их бог. То есть ваша буддийская постановка вопроса, имхо, просто чужда авраамическим религиям. Зазор остается в том, что они приняли заповеди от такого бога, но это уже граница между конфессиями.

Мда, слона-то я и не приметил. Все внимание было на боговдохновенности, поэтому, наверное, он и проскочил.

----------


## Иилья

Если, Вы со мной в общем целом согласны, тогда обьясните, пожалуйста, как следовало бы воспринимать текст Ветхого завета, если там, призывы к насилию....ну, просто сплошь и рядом? Это стоит воспринимать как призывы к совершению преступлений? Если бы, некий писатель, сотворил подобную книгу в наши дни, люди начали ее читать и создавать.....скажем так..клубы по интересам, где читали ее( книгу) и пропагандировали записанные в ней идеи....к гадалке не ходи, все сели бы в тюрьму. А тут нет.....ситуация не та :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Не пытаясь устроить спор..мне просто интересен, Ваш взгляд на  мой пример.

----------


## Иилья

> Кажется, не заметили одного "слона". Для буддиста совершенно нормально - брать пример с божества, подражать ему, _ отождествляться с ним_.


Тут есть, кроме слона, еще и одна маааленькая мышка :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . Медитативные божества не имеют личностных характеристик...их в определенном смысле...как бы и нет вообще :Big Grin:  .
А подражая личности, вы так же перенимаете, разделение на Я и не-Я...и, соответственно, мое, не мое...мое-любить...не мое-не любить...
Так что это, не совсем одно и тоже :Smilie: 
Впрочем, тут говорилось, что представители  "авраамических" религий богу не подражают, они его просто "слушаются", но и тут странное дело выходит....вроде персонаж говорит одно, а делает как бы...несколько другое....
Если судить по делам...то у меня возникает опасение, что достигни христианство, чуть большего  распространения в массах..нас просто сожгут!

----------


## Tiop

> и от пятисот миллионов до миллиарда буддистов


И где, интересно, такие данные были получены.



> Для буддиста совершенно нормально - брать пример с божества, подражать ему,  отождествляться с ним.


Ну это очень спорно.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Если на то пошло, то иудаизм и однокоренные с ним религии христианство и ислам это учения из-за которых постоянно идут войны, террор и пр. Так например в новейшей истории - Гитлер просто переделал некоторые главы Тора боры, талмудов и вместо богоизбранного народа поставил арийцев, а гоев (акумов и пр) заменил на др нацменьшинства и пошло поехало. В принципе то же самое что происходило и в средние века (на протяжении столетий) ну и т.д. Вплоть до сегодняшних дней - как с той так и с другой сторон. А дело все в том, что помимо выделении своей некой исключительности на другими (нехристями, неправоверными, гоями и пр) происходит значит следующее - самым важным явялется победа над собой (Великий Джихад и пр), и в результате того, что чел борется против себя, то его Эго превращается раздувается до неимоверных размеров, он говорит Я знаю, Я читаю, Я практикую..., Я побеждаю, Я борюсь, Я, Я, Я, Я, Я...
Что собственно - данный перенос можно увидеть в буддийских практиках, и как заметил Гендюн Ринпоче - это вообще оказалась самая большая проблема (связанные с Эго) для западных учеников, и поэтому вот он на этом при каждом случае делал акцент, говорил всегда об этом. Кстати, повсеместно в западной сангхе данный процесс наблюдается. Что еще больше проблем им самим и создает. Как в практике так и в повседневной жизни.

----------


## Санников

2 Юрий К.

По поводу того что христиане по численности "превосходят все мировые религии вместе взятые", вы сильно погорячились.

http://pravidya.ru/rus/theory/karnatantra.html

Подобные же данные приводятся во многих других источниках.
Я не говорю уже о том, что в современном мире весьма весомую долю занимают атеисты. Про это тоже не стоит забывать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для буддиста совершенно нормально - брать пример с божества, подражать ему, отождествляться с ним.


Для буддиста вполне нормально брать пример с Будды Шакьямуни, который (совершенно не нуждаясь в этом), будучи примером для его учеников, до конца своего последнего перерождения, вел себя достойно и слова не расходились с делом. Причем он не индульгировал в стиле: "Вот закон для вас, но не для меня"... Личным примером показывал Путь. 

А тут... "Вы - мои личные животные. Хочу - всех утоплю (Поток), захочу - предам смерти любым доступным способом"... И после этого следуют рассуждения о каких то добрых плодах, следованию закону... Причем данное собрание шлака работы божественного ума выдается в качестве окончательно Истины... для всех!

----------


## Юрий К.

> Если на то пошло, то иудаизм и однокоренные с ним религии христианство и ислам это учения из-за которых постоянно идут войны, террор и пр. Так например в новейшей истории - Гитлер просто переделал некоторые главы Тора боры,


Тезка, все в одну кучу! Главный враг наших - это христианин! Колдубась его, укрепляй свое буддийское самосознание! :Smilie: 




> Я не говорю уже о том, что в современном мире весьма весомую долю занимают атеисты. Про это тоже не стоит забывать.


Я писал о мировых религиях, атеизм к мировым религиям относите пока только вы (насколько я знаю). Михаил Шебунин привел интересный аргумент с троеверием китайцев, мое согласие с ним вы, наверное, упустили.




> Если судить по делам...то у меня возникает опасение, что достигни христианство, чуть большего распространения в массах..нас просто сожгут!


Даа, с любящей добротой не срослось.  :Smilie:   Иначе бы мысли такие в голову не пришли.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Для буддиста вполне нормально брать пример с Будды Шакьямуни, который (совершенно не нуждаясь в этом), будучи примером для его учеников, до конча своего последнего перерождения, вел себя достойно и слова не расходились с делом. Причем он не индульгировал в стиле: "Вот закон для вас, но не для меня"... Личным примером показывал Путь. 
> 
> А тут... "Вы - мои личные животные. Хочу - всех утоплю (Поток), захочу - предам смерти любым доступным способом"... И после этого следуют рассуждения о каких то добрых плодах, следованию закону...


Да, это нетривиальный момент. Бог дает заповеди, которые сам не блюдет (заповедь "не убий" в первую очередь, в народе своем Яхве убивает не блюдущих заповеди, а к врагам эта заповедь, наверное, вообще не относится).  

Тут ничего не могу сказать. Я не творец мира. Пропасть между Творцом мира и человеком колоссальная и только буддисты ее с легкостью преодолевают! 

Нет, все-таки не совсем с легкостью, ригпу пережить и удержать - это, я слышал, не хухры-мухры. :Smilie:  Но с необычайной легкостью (на словах) попинывают богов.

P.S. Хочу все-таки вступиться за Яхве :Smilie:  вот в каком смысле. Если принять, что он - творец мира или имеет непосредственное отношение к этому процессу, то его заповеди равносильны законам мироздания. Как поступать с тем, кто нарушает законы мироздания? Ну, например, норовит изменить орбиту Луны, чтобы она упала на Землю или еще какую пакость сотворить? Таких шалунов надо очень серьезно наказывать, иначе сотворенный мир не устоит. Устранение нарушителя миропорядка из этого миропорядка - это продолжение его собственных действий (синоним убийства).

----------


## Санников

2 Юрий К.
Говоря Вам об атеистах я лишь подчеркивал, что христианское мировозрение не только не является доминирующим в мире, но составляет незначительную его часть. Даже среди религий оно являясь мировой религией не может существенно похвастаться числом своих сторонников перед немировой религией - индуизмом. Ваше стремление представить здесь значимость христианства обосновывая это значительным числом его сторонников мире необоснованно.

----------


## Шаман

> P.S. Хочу все-таки вступиться за Яхве вот в каком смысле. Если принять, что он - творец мира или имеет непосредственное отношение к этому процессу, то его заповеди равносильны законам мироздания. Как поступать с тем, кто нарушает законы мироздания? Ну, например, норовит изменить орбиту Луны, чтобы она упала на Землю или еще какую пакость сотворить? Таких шалунов надо очень серьезно наказывать, иначе сотворенный мир не устоит. Устранение нарушителя миропорядка из этого миропорядка - это продолжение его собственных действий (синоним убийства).


Вообще пример не слишком корректный. По-моему, Вы несколько поторопились.
И вот почему.
Если некто изменит орбиту Луны, он сделает это вполне в соответствии с законами Мироздания (т.е. с законом инерции, гравитации и т.п.).
Даже если он задумал какую-либо "другую пакость", он задумал это в соответствии с законами собственного мышления и восприятия.
И даже наше восприятие/понимание основано на соответствии этим законам.

Другое дело, что не соблюдающий законы Мироздания подрывает основу для существования самого Бога. И тогда реакция стороны Бога по отношению к этому "шутнику" вполне понятна.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Ваше стремление представить здесь значимость христианства обосновывая это значительным числом его сторонников мире необоснованно.


Происходит подмена тезиса. Речь шла о тиражах Библии, я обосновывал эти тиражи тем, что христианство мировая религия и  что христиан больше, чем адептов всех остальных [/i] мировых[/i] религий вместе взятых. Михаилом Шебуниным был приведен интересный контраргумент о троеверии китайцев и т.д.

Я думаю, что этот вопрос уже исчерпан.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вообще пример не слишком корректный. По-моему, Вы несколько поторопились.
> И вот почему.
> Если некто изменит орбиту Луны, он сделает это вполне в соответствии с законами Мироздания (т.е. с законом инерции, гравитации и т.п.).
> Даже если он задумал какую-либо "другую пакость", он задумал это в соответствии с законами собственного мышления и восприятия.
> И даже наше восприятие/понимание основано на соответствии этим законам.
> 
> Другое дело, что не соблюдающий законы Мироздания подрывает основу для существования самого Бога. И тогда реакция стороны Бога по отношению к этому "шутнику" вполне понятна.


Возможно, но здесь мы опыть выходим за пределы человеческого опыта и человеческими мерками судим деяния сверхчеловеческих существ. 

Именно это и делает Пампкин в своей критике. 

Если продолжить человеческие проекции на Творца, то я бы так сказал. Точно также как человеку нужно относительное "я" пока он живет (ему нужно помнить как его зовут и что делать, если его окликнули), пока ему нужно это тело, примерно также пока есть вселенная у ее Творца (или творцов) в каком-то смысле должно быть "Я" (если он с ней связан, как мы со своим телом). 

Короче говоря, "я" нужно исходя из прагматических соображений продолжения существования тела-мира. :Smilie:   А отсюда уже все следствия с поведением Творца: мое не тронь! Если Пампкин придет ко мне и начнет ... наносить вред моему телу, то я использую все доступные мне средства, чтобы прекратить это безобразие. :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Божества "ущербны" по сравнению с человеком, они практически не могут развить мудрость.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://jesuschrist.ru/bible/%CE%F2_%...F2%F4%E5%FF/15

*Матфей, 15:22-28*
>>>
22 И вот, женщина Хананеянка, выйдя из тех мест, кричала Ему: помилуй меня, Господи, сын Давидов, дочь моя жестоко беснуется.
23 Но Он не отвечал ей ни слова. И ученики Его, приступив, просили Его: отпусти ее, потому что кричит за нами.
24 *Он же сказал в ответ*: *Я послан только к погибшим овцам дома Израилева*.
25 А она, подойдя, кланялась Ему и говорила: Господи! помоги мне.
26 Он же сказал в ответ: *нехорошо взять хлеб у детей и бросить псам*.
27 Она сказала: так, Господи! но и псы едят крохи, которые падают со стола господ их.
28 Тогда Иисус сказал ей в ответ: о, женщина! велика вера твоя; да будет тебе по желанию твоему. И исцелилась дочь ее в тот час.

P.S. Рефлексия о событиях Ветхого Завета довела до креста на Голгофе, но ирония судьбы состоит в том, что ни духовным Мешиахом, ни царем иудейским для тех, *к кому он был послан* (к погибшим овцам дома Израилева), он *не стал*.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> И где, интересно, такие данные были получены.


Tiop, данные расходятся, причём существенно, в зависимости от источника. Например, на цитировавшемся здесь сайте Правидья ру. приведены довольно устаревшие данные. Хантингтон в 90-е годы в своей знаменитой книге вообще приводил совершенно удивительные данные по численности религиозного населения в мире, которые согласуются разве что с его идеологической платформой. Полностью же объективных  данных не было и нет. Скажем, есть и такой взгляд на динамику численности верующих (источник христианский):
http://www.religare.ru/print8084.htm 

Теперь относительно Китая. Вот одно из исследований -
http://www.pk.kiev.ua/world/2007/02/13/054442.html

Вряд ли в числе 200 миллионов китайских буддистов учитывались все троеверцы. А теперь сравните эти цифры с христианской статистикой, которая насчитывает всего в мире от 200 до 400 миллионов буддистов, что совершенно абсурдно (китайские буддисты вообще не учитываются). Наконец, посмотрим на пресловутые 30 % китайских верующих и сравним это с ситуацией в СССР - если из общего числа православных в мире вычитать всех атеизировавшихся и секуляризировавшихся, то этих самых православных было бы не 260 миллионов, а где-то миллионов сто. То же самое и с буддистами, динамика китайской религиозности очевидна. Если эти тенденции сохранятся, то в ближайшие десятилетия всё встанет на свои места, то есть будет не 30, а 70-80% процентов верующих в Китае, из которых бОльшая часть является буддистами (разумеется, в случае прибавления к "чистым" буддистам буддистов-троеверцев и двоеверцев). Собственно, и сейчас они являются латентными или потенциальными буддистами (просто давайте не будем забывать о существенном влиянии идеологического марксистского фактора). Отсюда и цифры: буддистов в мире минимум 500 миллионов, а максимум - миллиард.

----------


## Tiop

Если записать в буддисты всех религиозных людей Китая, то в мире будет всего около 400 миллионов буддистов, 300 миллионов из которых живут в Китае.

Данные Encyclopedia Britannica на 1995 : http://www.zpub.com/un/pope/relig.html

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Если записать в буддисты всех религиозных людей Китая, то в мире будет всего около 400 миллионов буддистов, 300 миллионов из которых живут в Китае.
> 
> Данные Encyclopedia Britannica на 1995 : http://www.zpub.com/un/pope/relig.html


Это как раз один из ярких примеров неадекватных подсчётов. Куда подевались буддисты Японии, Кореи, Вьетнама, Таиланда, Мьянмы... (о таких "мелочах", как буддиты Камбоджи, Лаоса, Шри-Ланки, Непала, Монголии, буддисты Индии и т.д. я уж не говорю)? Видимо, их всех вместе взятых насчитали миллионов 60-70? :Smilie:   Именно такие и им подобные расчёты и порождают смешную цифру о двухстах миллионов буддистов во всём мире...

Тиоп, не поленитесь, посмотрите общую численность населения стран Юго-Восточной Азии, Японии и т.д. (стран с преимущественно буддийским населением). Учтите массовое китайское троеверие и японское двоеверие, тогда многое станет понятно и без спекулятивных ангажированных расчётов.

P.S. Да, и не забудьте добавить 220 миллионов Chinese folk religionists (троеверие). :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Хотелось бы понять, а зачем такие вычисления? Что они дают, для чего нужны?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Хотелось бы понять, а зачем такие вычисления? Что они дают, для чего нужны?


В общем-то, ничего не дают. Просто тот же Хантингтон и многие другие идеологи "Нового мирового порядка" пытаются манипулировать цифрами в своих интересах, завышая численность исповедующих иудео-христианскую традицию и занижая численность адептов неавраамических религий.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Если записать в буддисты всех религиозных людей Китая, то в мире будет всего около 400 миллионов буддистов, 300 миллионов из которых живут в Китае.
> 
> Данные Encyclopedia Britannica на 1995 : http://www.zpub.com/un/pope/relig.html


Ещё одно замечание. В этих данных (причём, устаревших) буддисты Китая как раз практически не учитываются, что может быть обусловлено в том числе и геополитической нецелесообразностью.

Культурно-цивилизационный и религиозно-идеологический фактор -
http://www.evrazia.org/modules.php?n...ticle&sid=3034

И ещё раз о численности буддистов. Да, до недавнего времени было принято считать, что эта цифра составляет около 400 миллионов, но последние исследования в Китае, не говоря уже о тенденциях массового религиозного возрождения, это опровергают. Оценка в 300-400 миллионов ложна, так как либо вовсе не учитывает китайских буддистов, либо оперирует старыми коммунистическими данными о якобы ста миллионах буддистов в Китае. 

Общее население остальных крупных буддийских стран:
Япония - 130 миллионов человек, Южная Корея - 50, Вьетнам - 85, Таиланд - 65, Мьянма - 50. Плюс несколько десятков миллионов населения в более мелких государствах с преимущественным исповеданием буддизма и миллионы американских и европейских буддистов. Если совершенно не брать в расчёт Китай, то и получается, что буддистов 300-400 миллионов. На деле же именно от 500 миллионов до миллиарда. Если Вы, Тиоп, с этой оценкой не согласны, то, возвращаясь к своему первому посту в этой теме, повторю: тогда и из общего количества христиан следует вычесть сотни и сотни миллионов формальных христиан (обрядоверцев, секуляристов, христиан-скептиков, христиан-двоеверцев и т.д.), после чего от двухмиллиардного христианского населения мало что останется. А ведь именно такой спекулятивный подход и используется христианскими статистиками для подсчёта количества буддистов.

----------


## Иилья

> Сообщение от  Иилья
> Если судить по делам...то у меня возникает опасение, что достигни христианство, чуть большего распространения в массах..нас просто сожгут!
> Ответ от Юрий К.
> Даа, с любящей добротой не срослось.   Иначе бы мысли такие в голову не пришли.


А Вы полагаете, что человек, практикующий  любящую доброту, должен быть слепцом? То есть Вы предлагаете мне закрыть глаза  на массовое истребление всяческих ведьм в период средневековья, ученых, помнится, тоже сжигали, старообрядцев всяких и т.д. Исходя из Вашей логики, если я практикую любовь и сочувствие, из моего поля зрения такие факты должны автоматически выпадать.   История неоднократно подтверждала то, что при достижении  массовости, якобы  имевшая место быть толерантность,  авраамических религий пропадает напрочь.  Вот я и опасаюсь, как бы не начали опять жечь ведьм, когда  глубоковерующих станет слишком много. Я, знаете ли, за свободу совести. Чтоб существ на кострах не жгли......это по Вашему противоречит любящей доброте???

----------


## Грег

> Люди, которые любят таких богов, ... кхм...
> 
> Не отменил, а исправил. 
> Тогда следует объявить: "Отрекаемся от Ветхого Завета"
> 
> +
> бог-отец Троицы - это не ветхозаветный бог? Если другой, то ... "*приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен*." (с) Яхве. Если же это ветхозаветный, то "все ходы записаны" и срока давности не имеют.


Существует точка зрения, что Бог Нового и Бог Старого заветов - это разные боги. Существует труд с доказательством такого взгляда (сразу, навскидку, не смогу дать на него ссылку).

PS. Пампкин выбирает (выдирает) нужные ему фразы для подтверждения своих взглядов.  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://monotheism.narod.ru/gnosticism/antithesis.htm
*Др. Кэролл Р. Бирбауэр. Антитезы*
_Читая Библию, вы, несомненно, замечали, что Ветхий и Новый Завет по-разному представляют себе Бога._ (...)_ Во втором столетии благовестник Маркион увидел эту проблему и занялся ею. Иудео-христианское большинство энергично противостояло его взглядам. Это вызвало величайший раскол в истории христианства, но он был настолько хорошо скрыт христианскими историками, что позднее только немногие знали о нём. Благодаря росту образования и сегодняшней доступности информации скрытая история начинает выходить на свет. Сегодня многие христиане, читая Ветхий и Новый Заветы, убеждаются в противоречии между Иеговой и Отцом Небесным. Возникает вопрос, являются ли еврейский бог Иегова и Отец Небесный одним и тем же Богом? Может ли Бог быть одновременно и благим, и злым? Целью настоящей статьи является привлечь внимание читателей к тем отрывкам Библии, которые однозначно указывают на противоречия (антитезы) между еврейским богом Иеговой и Отцом Небесным, Богом Иисуса._

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, о Танахе (который христиане называют Ветхим Заветом). В каббалистической традиции есть и такая точка зрения, согласно которой все исторические описания из Танаха следует понимать иносказательно, а отнюдь не в применении к реальной истории человечества. То есть речь идёт о событиях, свершившихся в неких духовных, иных измерениях, а не в Египте или Палестине.

Тантрийская символика не менее мрачна, чем ангелы, убивающие первенцев египетских. Если понимать её буквально.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> P.S. Рефлексия о событиях Ветхого Завета довела до креста на Голгофе, но ирония судьбы состоит в том, что ни духовным Мешиахом, ни царем иудейским для тех, *к кому он был послан* (к погибшим овцам дома Израилева), он *не стал*.


Вывод один - он послан к ЗАБЛУДШИМ, а не к сынам Израиля (впрочем и сыны Израиля могут быть заблудшими)  :Wink: .

----------


## Ersh

Друзья, торопитесь высказываться, вечером темку прикрою

----------


## Грег

> ...
> То есть Вы предлагаете мне закрыть глаза  на массовое истребление всяческих ведьм в период средневековья, ученых, помнится, тоже сжигали, старообрядцев всяких и т.д. 
> ...


Навроде как, Католическая Церковь, в лице Папы Иоанна Павла II,  уже принесла свои извинения за деяния Святой инквизиции.
Так что, глаза уже можно "прикрыть"  :Smilie:  - это уже несколько другая церковь, не та, которая сжигала ведьм в период средневековья.

----------


## Иилья

> Кстати, о Танахе (который христиане называют Ветхим Заветом). В каббалистической традиции есть и такая точка зрения, согласно которой все исторические описания из Танаха следует понимать иносказательно, а отнюдь не в применении к реальной истории человечества. То есть речь идёт о событиях, свершившихся в неких духовных, иных измерениях, а не в Египте или Палестине.


Для того, чтобы изучать каббалу, необходимо быть, как минимум:
1.Быть евреем
2. Закончить ешиву ( шедра для  иудеев :Smilie:  )....то есть фактически, таких людей не так уж и много. 
Для основной массы христиан, иудаистов и мусульман, подобная информация, недоступна. 
Интересно, что об иносказательности Танаха, говорит буддист. А вот христиане не говорят. У них то, как раз, насколько можно судить, используется понимание Библии строго по тексту. Тут страшные вещи из Библии Пампхин Хэд цитировал,  а вот оппонент почему то об иносказательности данных отрывков, даже не заикнулся :Smilie: .



> Тантрийская символика не менее мрачна, чем ангелы, убивающие первенцев египетских. Если понимать её буквально.


А кто ж ее буквально понимает... :Big Grin:

----------


## Иилья

> Навроде как, Католическая Церковь, в лице Папы Иоанна Павла II,  уже принесла свои извинения за деяния Святой инквизиции.
> Так что, глаза уже можно "прикрыть"  - это уже несколько другая церковь, не та, которая сжигала ведьм в период средневековья.


Церковь другая, а Библия та же ...как быть? :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А кто ж ее буквально понимает...


Тогда зачем относиться серьёзно к тем, кто относится буквально к Танаху?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> Церковь другая, а Библия та же ...как быть?


Разделять Старый и Новый Заветы и не мешать всё в кучу, характеризуя разные по сути (хоть и имеющие один корень) учения одним понятием "авраамические религии".

Понятие "авраамические религии", ИМХО, применимо тогда, когда нужно показать общность происхождения, но никак не общность идеологическая и понятийная.

----------


## Иилья

> Тогда зачем относиться серьёзно к тем, кто относится буквально к Танаху?


Потому что, учителя тантры, подробно обьясняют, что буквально, а что не совсем. С христианами, ситуация иная. Если написано -бей иноверцев, как определить, буквально это надо понимать или иносказательно??? Есть какая то "официальная" трактовка текстов?
Тантры абы кому читать не дают, а вот Библию...пожалуйте, сколько угодно.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> С христианами, ситуация иная. Если написано -бей иноверцев, как определить, буквально это надо понимать или иносказательно??? Есть какая то "официальная" трактовка текстов?
> ...


Стоп, стоп, стоп, стоп!!!
Где именно (конкретно покажите место в основном христианском источнике - Новом Завете) вы нашли такие строки - "бей иноверцев"!!!
Назовите точно книгу, номера главы и стиха.

----------


## Иилья

Речь шла не о Новом завете.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Тантры абы кому читать не дают, а вот Библию...пожалуйте, сколько угодно.


Сейчас многие тантры общедоступны.
Включая текст Хеваджра-тантры с её "... кто не пьёт вино и не ест мяса"...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Интересно, что об иносказательности Танаха, говорит буддист. А вот христиане не говорят. У них то, как раз, насколько можно судить, используется понимание Библии строго по тексту.


Здрасьте моя радость... Александрийская школа трактовала Ветхий Завет исключительно аллегорически. А это отцы-основоположники христианства.

Христиане, буквально понимающие ветхозаветные призывы убивать нарушителей заповедей, встречаются сейчас разве что на форуме Кураева.  :Smilie:  Католические и протестантские в массе своей США - вполне цивилизованное государство, где у каждого человека есть право исповедовать любую религию. Гонения на духовную традицию индейцев в прошлом: полная свобода дана и шаманским культам, и синкретической Туземной Американской Церкви. Индуизм и буддизм процветают. Никто не посягает на свободу совести. Кстати, в буддийско-синтоистской Японии христиан одно время кидали в жерла вулканов или варили заживо.

У меня тут появился новый друг по интернет-переписке - великий американский бас-баритон Джозеф Шор, ревностный христианин, пришедший к вере уже в зрелом возрасте - _born again_, как это называется в Америке. И этот самый born again, да ещё выпускник баптистской семинарии и университета, имеющий какую-то богословскую степень, пишет мне: "Yes I am a believer in reincarnation and I have always had an otherwise unexplainable sense of belonging to Russia and Russian opera. Certain Russian cities seem familiar to me as though I have been there. The language came easy to me when learning Boris Godounov and audiences like my Russian performances very much, inclusing Russian people in the audience. I did a concert in New York for the Soviet Mission to the UN. THe whole mission came, 40 or 50 diplomats. At the end of the concert they came back to see me and congratulated me on the excellent Russian and how much they liked the singing. My biggest operatic success in New York was the New York premiere of Rimsky-Korsakov's opera, Mozart i Salieri. So I have this connection to Russia which is very difficult to explain apart from the belief in reincarnation".  :Smilie: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mCfG-_mUrGs
Вот вам "страшные фанатики". Вот как выглядят американские баптисты - песенка Мефистофеля плюс ария Демона.  :Big Grin:  А у нас это вариант типа злая бабка в метро с апокалиптической проповедью...

----------


## Грег

> Речь шла не о Новом завете.


Тогда к чему упоминать Христианство.  :Smilie:  
Вы сказали - "С христианами, ситуация иная" и привели в подтверждение фразу из другого учения. Как вас понимать?
Христианство - это не учение Ветхого завета, а Нового.
Или для вас не существует такого понятия и вы оперируете понятием "Авраамические религии" и не делаете между ними никакого различия?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Разделять Старый и Новый Заветы и не мешать всё в кучу, характеризуя разные по сути (хоть и имеющие один корень) учения одним понятием "авраамические религии".
> 
> Понятие "авраамические религии", ИМХО, применимо тогда, когда нужно показать общность происхождения, но никак не общность идеологическая и понятийная.


Увы, но в действительности духовно-идеологическая общность имеет место быть. Особенно, если мы посмотрим на историю. Гностики, упоминавшийся тут брат Маркион проиграли, а в христианстве возобладало именно иудео-христианство, что есть исторический факт, который игнорировать совершенно невозможно. А потому и понятие "авраамические религии" абсолютно правомерно - не только в духовно-философском, но даже и в идеологическом смысле.

----------


## Грег

> Увы, но в действительности духовно-идеологическая общность имеет место быть. Особенно, если мы посмотрим на историю. Гностики, упоминавшийся тут брат Маркион проиграли, а в христианстве возобладало именно иудео-христианство, что есть исторический факт, который игнорировать совершенно невозможно. А потому и понятие "авраамические религии" абсолютно правомерно - не только в духовно-философском, но даже и в идеологическом смысле.


Честно говоря, мне (лично мне) по-барабану эта мышиная сансарная возня  :Smilie:  - кто проиграл, кто выиграл и кто над кем возобладал.
Меня интересует другое - что именно говорится в источниках!

----------


## Иилья

> Вот вам "страшные фанатики". Вот как выглядят американские баптисты - песенка Мефистофеля плюс ария Демона.  А у нас это вариант типа злая бабка в метро с апокалиптической проповедью...


Ну чтож...как говорится: виноват, вспылил, был неправ :Smilie:  
Если все так происходит, как Вы пишете, то это просто замечательно.
Я, собственно, к чему все это. Очень уж на костер нехочется :Big Grin:  
А апокалиптические проповеди не редкость. Ну и Кураев....тоже имеет место быть :Smilie: .

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Честно говоря, мне (лично мне) по-барабану эта мышиная сансарная возня  - кто проиграл, кто выиграл и кто над кем возобладал.
> Меня интересует другое - что именно говорится в источниках!


Так источники тут и Пампкин цитировал, и Дмитрий Кармапенко замечательную ссылку дал. Трактовки же Нового Завета могут быть различны, но доминируют именно иудео-христианские трактовки, а отсюда и соответствующая историческая практика.

----------


## Иилья

> Тогда к чему упоминать Христианство.  
> Вы сказали - "С христианами, ситуация иная" и привели в подтверждение фразу из другого учения. Как вас понимать?
> Христианство - это не учение Ветхого завета, а Нового.
> Или для вас не существует такого понятия и вы оперируете понятием "Авраамические религии" и не делаете между ними никакого различия?


Я не совсем понимаю, где находится та грань, строго разделяющая эти, как Вы заметили, два разных учения. Если Вы знакомы с этим вопросом лучше меня, обьясните.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Католические и протестантские в массе своей США - вполне цивилизованное государство


Это, конечно, да... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Государство-мессия. :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Так источники тут и Пампкин цитировал, и Дмитрий Кармапенко замечательную ссылку дал. Трактовки же Нового Завета могут быть различны, но доминируют именно иудео-христианские трактовки, а отсюда и соответствующая историческая практика.


Пампкин "выуживает" те цитаты, которые подтверждают его точку зрения (впрочем, мы все так поступаем,  в общем-то  :Smilie: ).

Вы ведь сами учавствовали в диспуте о "доминировании" количества  :Smilie:  в этой теме  :Wink: . Поэтому, доминирование ещё ни о чём не говорит.
Ещё раз повторю - меня интересуют источники!!!, а не доминирующие в наше время взгляды.
И именно источники! обозначены в топике темы.

----------


## Грег

> Я не совсем понимаю, где находится та грань, строго разделяющая эти, как Вы заметили, два разных учения. Если Вы знакомы с этим вопросом лучше меня, обьясните.


В двух словах, всё очень просто - "глаз за глаз" и "возлюби ближнего".
В одном случае, Бог - это недремлющий карающий орган, в другом же - любящий Отец.
Вот вам и разница.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Пампкин "выуживает" те цитаты, которые подтверждают его точку зрения (впрочем, мы все так поступаем,  в общем-то ).


Вполне адекватные цитаты, нисколько не вырванные из контекста. Только в дискуссию об аллегорическом толковании Танаха вступать не буду. :Smilie:  




> Вы ведь сами учавствовали в диспуте о "доминировании" количества  в этой теме . Поэтому, доминирование ещё ни о чём не говорит.


Кое о чём всё-таки говорит.




> Ещё раз повторю - меня интересуют источники!!!, а не доминирующие в наше время взгляды.
> И именно источники! обозначены в топике темы.


Что касается источников, то мне довольно близки гностические интерпретации. К сожалению, они теперь мало кому известны.

----------


## Иилья

> В двух словах, всё очень просто - "глаз за глаз" и "возлюби ближнего".
> В одном случае, Бог - это недремлющий карающий орган, в другом же - любящий Отец.
> Вот вам и разница.


Великолепно! А это тот же бог или уже другой? Только меня не Ваше личное мнение интересует, а, так сказать, "официальная версия", если Вы с ней знакомы, конечно. Если тот же....то спор просто не имеет смысла.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А это тот же бог или уже другой?


Иилья, по "официальной" версии бог тот же самый. А альтернативная версия представлена, в частности, в статье, ссылку на которую дал Дмитрий Кармапенко.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Элияху, да что Вас так христиане волнуют, Вы же живёте среди иудеев. Так сказать, прямо у истока авраамической традиции.  :Smilie:  Поинтересуйтесь у ближайшего реббе, собирается ли он побивать Вас камнями за язычество, а потом уже спрашивайте попов, как насчёт инквизиции.

----------


## Иилья

> Иилья, по "официальной" версии бог тот же самый. А альтернативная версия представлена, в частности, в статье, ссылку на которую дал Дмитрий Кармапенко.


Церковь, я так понимаю, придерживается официальной версии? Если да, то зачем говорить о разности учения? Бог то тот же. :Wink:   Или христиане отвергают Ветхий завет целиком и полностью. Вы мне скажите, церковь говорит, что Ветхий завет к ней не имеет отношения? Если да, то зачем его тиражирует? Если нет, тогда вопросов больше не имею.

----------


## Грег

> Великолепно! А это тот же бог или уже другой?
> ...


Я уже говорил, что существует версия, что речь в разных заветах идёт речь о разных же Богах - уж больно они в этих различных книгах различаются. Дм. Кармапенко давал цитату об этом.
К тому же, существует версия, которую упомянул М. Шебунин, что исторически возобладала трактовка иудео-христиан, которые "вплели" в Новый Завет как источник Старый Завет.



> Только меня не Ваше личное мнение интересует, а, так сказать, "официальная версия", если Вы с ней знакомы, конечно. 
> ...


А что такое "официальная версия"?  :Smilie: 
Чья она? Тех, чьё мнение возобладало? Или может подтверждённая научно?

Мне более-менее известна "официальная версия" РПЦ. И она меня не особо интересует.  :Smilie: 



> Если тот же....то спор просто не имеет смысла.


Да я вроде бы ни с кем и не спорю.  :Smilie:  Кто как видит, так и живёт.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Церковь, я так понимаю, придерживается официальной версии? Если да, то зачем говорить о разности учения? Бог то тот же.  Или христиане отвергают Ветхий завет целиком и полностью. Вы мне скажите, церковь говорит, что Ветхий завет к ней не имеет отношения? Если да, то зачем его тиражирует? Если нет, тогда вопросов больше не имею.


Нет, не говорит. Потому и тиражирует. В противном случае всем трём ветвям современного христианства придёт конец. :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Церковь, я так понимаю, придерживается официальной версии? ...


Нет никакой "официальной версии".  :Smilie:  Где вы её взяли?  :Smilie: 
Сама же церковь её породила и называет официальной.

Да! Существует официальная точка зрения, разработанная и поддерживаемая самой же церковью.

----------


## Иилья

> Элияху, да что Вас так христиане волнуют, Вы же живёте среди иудеев. Так сказать, прямо у истока авраамической традиции.  Поинтересуйтесь у ближайшего реббе, собирается ли он побивать Вас камнями за язычество, а потом уже спрашивайте попов, как насчёт инквизиции.


 :Big Grin:  Я тут о своих религиозный предпочтениях не распространяюсь :Big Grin:  
Де факто, ситуация такова, что реббе интересуется только евреями по галлахе, а все остальные "по боку" :Big Grin: . Тут дело вот в чем, иудаизм, каким бы диким он не казался, мне, по крайней мере, распространяется только в весьма ограниченной среде- в Израиле, будут угрожать камнями, уеду домой в Крым :Big Grin:  , а вот христианство- мировая религия, от них нигде ни спрячешься :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> церковь говорит, что Ветхий завет к ней не имеет отношения? Если да, то зачем его тиражирует?


Ветхий Завет потому и "ветхий", что упразднён пришествием Богочеловека Христа. Тем не менее, он важен как предыстория общения людей с Богом - но вовсе не как руководство к действию. Такова официальная версия церкви. Прочтите "Слово о законе и благодати" митрополита Илариона, очень показательно:
http://old-russian.chat.ru/13ilarion.htm

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ветхий Завет потому и "ветхий", что упразднён пришествием Богочеловека Христа. Тем не менее, он важен как предыстория общения людей с Богом


Так бог-то не тот оказался - не Отец-Небесный, а злобный Иегова. :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Великолепно! А это тот же бог или уже другой? ...


Кстати, вот в чём ещё тут может быть дело.
Бог в Старом и Новом Завете - это боги для разных людей, для разного понимания различных людей. В общем-то, это может быть и один Бог, но по-разному искажённый вИдением разных сансарный существ.

Ну вот как, к примеру, МВД  для преступника - это карающий орган, а для законопослушного гражданина, это орган защищающий и оберегающий его.
 :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Так бог-то не тот оказался - не Отец-Небесный, а злобный Иегова.


См. мой предыдущий пост.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ну так я об этом и говорю, какой точки зрения придерживается церковь. Этот вопрос меня и интересовал. Церковь говорит об одном Боге или о разных?


Да об одном, Иилья, об одном. Только гностики с этим были не согласны, в чём я и Дмитрий Кармапенко с ними солидарны. :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Этот вопрос меня и интересовал. Церковь говорит об одном Боге или о разных?


О какой из Церквей речь?  :Smilie: 
Помнится апостол Павел упоминал о нескольких церквях и в своих посланиях всем им (каждой по-своему) давал п о орехам.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Тут дело вот в чем, иудаизм, каким бы диким он не казался


Прочтите об иудаизме хотя бы ради интереса, может, не так уж он и дик, как Вам кажется. Например, эти книги рава Адина Штайнзальца:
http://bookz.ru/authors/6tainzal_c-a.../1-shtein.html
http://www.lib.ru/RELIGION/IUDAIZM/STEINZ/slovo.txt
http://mnashe.h1.ru/tora/books/roza13.htm

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Какая из Церквей?


Все до единой, Сергей. :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Небольшая сводка по социологическим исследованиям числа буддистов в мире:

*Buddhism	world	311,438,016	*-	-	-	1993	Faux, Marian (ed.). The New York Public Library Sudent's Desk Reference. New York: Prentice Hall (1993); pg. 270.	Buddhism	world	300,000,000	-	-	-	1993	Rausch, David A. & Carl Hermann Voss. World Religions: Our Quest for Meaning; Trinity Press International: Valley Forge, PA (1993); pg. 81.	*Buddhism	world	334,000,000*	6.00%	-	-	1993	*LINK* web page: "Buddhism: Numbers and Distribution "; web site: "Supporting Materials: Culture " (Slippery Rock Univ., PA). (viewed 31 Aug. 1999). Last Revised: 10-25-95	*Buddhism	world	334,001,984*	-	-	-	1993	*LINK* web site: "Wholesome Words: Worldwide Missions " by Stephen Ross, "First Edition, 1998 "; [original sources: The World Factbook 1997 (CIA, 1998)]	*Buddhism	world	-	6.00%	-	-	*1994	Halverson, Dean C. (ed.) The Compact Guide to World Religions; Colorado Springs, Colorado: International Students Inc. (1996). [Publisher is an Evangelical missionary organization.]; pg. 55.	*Buddhism	world	350,000,000	-	-*	-	1994	Neusner, Jacob (ed). World Religions in America: An Introduction; Louisville, KY: Westminster/John Knox Press (1994); pg. 217.	*Buddhism	world	300,000,000	-	*-	-	1994	Yenne, Bill. 100 Men Who Shaped World History. San Francisco, CA: Bluewood Books (1994); pg. 13.	*Buddhism	world	323,894,016*	5.67%	-	-	1995	The World Almanac and Book of Facts 1997 (K-111 Reference Corp.: Mahwah, NJ), [Source: 1996 Encyc. Britannica Book of the Year]; pg. 646.	*Buddhism	world	-	6.00%	-	-	1995*	*LINK* web page: "Principal World Religions "; web site: "Supporting Materials: Culture " (Slippery Rock Univ., PA). (viewed 31 Aug. 1999).	*Buddhism	world	325,275,008	5.60%	-	-	1996	*The World Almanac & Book of Facts 1998 (K-111 Reference Corp.: Mahwah, NJ), [Source: 1997 Encyc. Britannica Book of the Year]; pg. 654.	*Buddhism	world	314,939,008	*5.70%	-	-	1996	*LINK* web site: "The Geography of Religion Website " (assembled by the students of Morehead State University, under Prof. Timothy C. Pitts); web page: "The Geography of Buddhism " (viewed 2 March 1999); Markham, Ian S., (Editor), A World Religions Reader. Cambridge, MA: Blackwell Publishers (1996); pg. 356-357.	*Buddhism	world	337,000,000	*-	-	-	1997	*LINK* "From: p.west@mailbox.uq.edu.au (Peter B. West); Newsgroups: aus.religion, aus.religion.christian, alt.christnet.theology; Subject: Re: Anglicans, Catholics, Buddhists?; Date: Mon, 07 Apr 1997 " [Orig. source: "From 'The Public Square' by Richard John Neuhaus (1997); First Things 70 (Feb. 1997): 58-74. http://www.firstthings.com/ "]	*Buddhism	world	323,894,016*	-	-	-	1997	Ash, Russell. The Top 10 of Everything, DK Publishing, Inc.: New York (1997); pg. 160-161.	*Buddhism	world	3,000,000	*-	-	-	1997	Breuilly, Elizabeth, et al. Religions of the World: The Illustrated Guide to Origins, Beliefs, Traditions & Festivals. Facts on File Inc.: New York, NY (1997); pg. 10 to 11.	*Buddhism	world	400,000,000*	-	-	-	1997	Ganeri, Anita. Religions Explained: A Beginner's Guide to World Faiths, Henry Hold and Company: Markham, Ontario (1997); pg. 44.	*Buddhism	world	353,000,000	6.00%*	-	-	1997	*LINK* web page: "Major Religions of the World "; web site: "Supporting Materials: Culture " (Slippery Rock Univ., PA). (viewed 31 Aug. 1999). Last revised 23 June 1999.	*Buddhism	world	338,500,000	5.99%*	-	-	1997	Zeman, Anne & Kate Kelly. Everything You Need to Know About Geography Homework. New York: Irving Place Press/Scholastic Reference (1997); pg. 69.	*Buddhism	world	324,000,000	-	-	-	1998*	*LINK* "Top 10 Organized Religions in the World " in Christian Science Monitor, Aug. 4, 1998, page B2.	*Buddhism	world	353,793,984	5.97%	*-	-	1998	World Almanac and Book of Facts 2000. Mahwah, NJ: PRIMEDIA Reference Inc. (1999). [Source: 1999 Encyc. Britannica Book of the Year]; pg. 695.	*Buddhism	world	364,872,000	*-	-	-	1998	Ash, Russell. The Top 10 of Everything 1999. New York: DK Publishing (1998); pg. 77.	*Buddhism	world	300,000,000	-	*-	-	1998	*LINK* web site: "All Faiths Press "; web page: "Buddhism " (viewed 27 Feb. 1999)	*Buddhism	world	314,939,008	*-	-	-	1998	*LINK* web site: "Mike Croghan's Religion Page "; web page: "Buddhism " (viewed 27 Feb. 1999; viewed & URL updated 1 July 1999)	*Buddhism	world	250,000,000	-	-	-	1998	**LINK* web site: "United Church of Canada Inter-Faith Dialogue "; web page: "Buddhism " (viewed 19 Feb. 1999), written by Fritz B. Voll, "Updated: Tue Jun 9 23:39:38 1998 "	*Buddhism	world	296,000,000	6.00%*	-	-	1998	*LINK* web site: Ontario Consultants on Religious Tolerance (viewed circa Nov. 1998) [Original sources: J.W. Wright, Editor, The Universal Almanac, 1996, Andrews & McMeel, Kansas City. Greg H. Parsons, Executive Director, "U.S. Center for World Mission, " Pasadena, CA; quoted in Zondervan News Service, 1997-FEB-21*.]	Buddhism	world	350,000,000	-	-	-	1999*	*LINK* Lewis, Brian. "Rise of Buddhism " in Wichita Eagle, 16 Oct. 1999 (v. online).	*Buddhism	world	-	-	-	86
countries	1999	**LINK* web page "Baha'is of Flemington, New Jersey, U.S.A. "	*Buddhism	world	250,000,000	-	-	-	1999*	Zickgraf, Ralph. Laos (series: Major World Nations). Philadelphia: Chelsea House Publishers (1999); pg. 63.	*Buddhism	world	360,000,000	6.00%	-	-	2000	*Marty, Martin E. & R. Scott Appleby. The Glory and the Power: The Fundamentalist Challenge to the Modern World; Boston: Beacon Press (1992); pg. 13.	*Buddhism	world	359,000,000	**-	-	-	2000	*Russell, Chandler. Racing Toward 2001; Zondervan Publishing House: Grand Rapids, MI (1992). [Orig. source: Tom Sine, "Wild Hope " (Dallas: Word, 1991), pg. 174.]; pg. 190.

http://www.adherents.com/Na/Na_95.html

Средней, соответственно, можно назвать цифру в 350 млн. чел. (или даже меньше)

В Encyclopedia Britannica года 2005-го:



Надёжным исследованием количества буддистов в Китае можно считать это: http://www.state.gov/g/drl/rls/irf/2004/35396.htm

China (includes Tibet, Hong Kong, and Macau)
International Religious Freedom Report 2004
Released by the Bureau of Democracy, Human Rights, and Labor




> The country has a total area of 3.5 million square miles, and its population is approximately 1.3 billion. According to an April 2002 Government White Paper, there are more than 200 million religious adherents, representing a great variety of beliefs and practices. According to this official publication, the country has more than 100,000 sites for religious activities, 300,000 clergy, more than 3,000 religious organizations, and 74 training centers for clergy.
> 
> The country has five officially recognized religions: Buddhism, Taoism, Islam, Catholicism, and Protestantism. The Russian Orthodox Church also operates in some regions and other religions exist in the country's expatriate community. Most of the country's population does not subscribe to any religious faith. Approximately 8 percent of the population is Buddhist


Большинство населения не являются приверженцами какой-л. религиозной веры, около 8 процентов здесь называются буддистами (но см. ниже).

При этом говорится и о традиционных народных культах:

Traditional folk religions (worship of local gods, heroes and ancestors) have been revived, are practiced by hundreds of millions of citizens, and are tolerated to varying degrees as loose affiliates of Taoism, Buddhism, or ethnic minority cultural practices. 

Традционные народные религии (почитание местных божеств, героев и предков) воспряли, практикуются миллионами граждан, и в разной степени признаются близкими к даосизму, буддизму или культурным практикам этнических меньшинств. 

А также исследование проведённое в 2005 году под эгидой международной научной организации Contemporary China Center: 
http://www.wun.ac.uk/chinacenter/sem.../seminar5.html

Changing Beliefs in Urban China 1995-2005

Professor Xinzhong Yao, University of Wales, Lampeter

51,8 процент опрошенных на вопрос: "принимаете ли вы или нет участие в религиозной деятельности, кем Вы себя считаете?", ответило "не религиозными", 32,9 "атеистами". "Религиозными" всего 5.3%.

Многие признают, что известные религиозные фигуры "заслуживают доверия", но религиозный синкретизм вырос по сравнению с 1995 годом.

Назвали себя буддистами 2.6 процентов (хотя доверяют Будде гораздо больше людей)

Ещё нужно сказать, что "Три учения" в народе это не разработанная религиозная доктрина, а традиционные способы почитания конфуцианских, даосских, буддистских, анимистических и других божеств, выполнения разнообразных обрядов. Можно, конечно, этих почитателей тоже записать в буддисты  :Smilie: 

В целом, в Китае, по всей видимости, несколько десятков миллионов буддистов, принимающих прибежище в традиционном смысле. Если причислять к буддистам практически всех религиозных людей Китая (что совершенно немыслимо) можно получить цифру в 300 млн. китайских буддистов.

----------


## Грег

> Все до единой, Сергей.


О чём речь?

----------


## Tiop

По поводу графика - понятно, что число христиан номинальное, актуальное религиоведческое исследование покажет, что всего несколько процентов (если взять 33% за 100%) действительно удовлетворяет элементарным требованиям христианской веры (знание основ и т.д. и т.п.).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ещё нужно сказать, что "Три учения" в народе это не разработанная религиозная доктрина, а традиционные способы почитания конфуцианских, даосских, буддистских, анимистических и других божеств, выполнения разнообразных обрядов. Можно, конечно, этих почитателей тоже записать в буддисты


Спасибо за ссылки, Тиоп. Я свою точку зрения высказал. Что же до "Трёх учений", то о том и речь - я считаю, что их последователей тоже следует относить к буддистам (соответственно, и к даосам, и к конфуцианцам). Повторю, в противном случае половину христианского населения Африки не следует считать христианской, так как это тоже двоеверцы и т.д.




> В целом, в Китае, по всей видимости, несколько десятков миллионов буддистов, принимающих прибежище в традиционном смысле. Если причислять к буддистам практически всех религиозных людей Китая (что совершенно немыслимо) можно получить цифру в 300 млн. китайских буддистов.


В тот-то и дело - то, что мы считаем нетрадиционным, для китайцев вполне традиционно. Население Китая вскоре станет полуторамиллиардным. Разделите на три (30% верующих). И получите полмиллиарда верующих, из которых подавляющее большинство является троеверцами. Потому я и настаиваю на цифре от пятисот миллионов до миллиарда общей численности буддистов ( учитывая постоянно возрастающее количество верующих в Китае, возвращение к истокам Трёх учений).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> О чём речь?


О том, что все христианские конфессии и секты считают бога Ветхого и Нового Заветов одним и тем же лицом.

----------


## Tiop

Ваши соображения и мнения ничем не подкрепляются, они противоречат результатам мировых научных исследований, выполненных признанными специалистами. 



> Потому я и настаиваю на цифре


А Вы не наставайте на цифре, а просто изучите,какие в современной науке существуют методы для определения религиозной принадлежности. Я привёл примеры важных исследований. Ваши "разделить на три" и т.п. просто уморительны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> О том, что все христианские конфессии и секты считают бога Ветхого и Нового Заветов одним и тем же лицом.


В этом плане, да  :Smilie: .
Но ничего не мешает принять во внимание вот этот мой пост #107

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ваши соображения и мнения ничем не подкрепляются, они противоречат результатам мировых научных исследований, выполненных признанными специалистами.


Я уже давал ссылку на последние исследования шанхайских учёных. Не надо быть ясновидящим, чтобы прогнозировать дальнейшее развитие тенденции религиозного возрождения в Китае.




> А Вы не наставайте на цифре, а просто изучите,какие в современной науке существуют методы для определения религиозной принадлежности. Я привёл примеры важных исследований.


Я их прочитал. В чём Вы видите противоречие? Что касается методик, то могу в который раз повторить - они порой применяются избирательно (как пример - африканские христиане-двоеверцы считаются христианами, а японские буддисты-двоеверцы и китайские буддисты-троеверцы относятся к синтоистам и представителям "народных верований" ). Что же до "деления на три", то я, разумеется, упрощаю. :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> *Существует точка зрения, что Бог Нового и Бог Старого заветов - это разные боги.* Существует труд с доказательством такого взгляда (сразу, навскидку, не смогу дать на него ссылку).
> 
> PS. Пампкин выбирает (выдирает) нужные ему фразы для подтверждения своих взглядов.





> http://monotheism.narod.ru/gnosticism/antithesis.htm
> Др. Кэролл Р. Бирбауэр. Антитезы
> Читая Библию, вы, несомненно, замечали, что Ветхий и Новый Завет по-разному представляют себе Бога. (...) Во втором столетии благовестник Маркион увидел эту проблему и занялся ею. Иудео-христианское большинство энергично противостояло его взглядам. Это вызвало величайший раскол в истории христианства, но он был настолько хорошо скрыт христианскими историками, что позднее только немногие знали о нём. Благодаря росту образования и сегодняшней доступности информации скрытая история начинает выходить на свет. Сегодня многие христиане, читая Ветхий и Новый Заветы, убеждаются в противоречии между Иеговой и Отцом Небесным. Возникает вопрос, являются ли еврейский бог Иегова и Отец Небесный одним и тем же Богом? Может ли Бог быть одновременно и благим, и злым? Целью настоящей статьи является привлечь внимание читателей к тем отрывкам Библии, которые однозначно указывают на противоречия (антитезы) между еврейским богом Иеговой и Отцом Небесным, Богом Иисуса.


"*приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен.*" (с) Яхве

С дружеским приветом от Бога Ветхого Завета  и его последователей Богу  Нового Завета и его последователям.

----------


## Грег

> "*приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен.*" (с) Яхве


Пампкин продолжает "выдирать" нужные строки.  :Smilie: 



> С дружеским приветом от Бога Ветхого Завета Богу и его последователям Нового Завета.


Вы с кем сейчас разговариваете?
Вы знакомы с Богом Ветхого Завета?  :Smilie: 

PS. В общем-то, о чём я и говорил, - для многих присутствующих нет никаких различий. Есть одна "Авраамическая религия" с одним и тем же взглядом...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> В этом плане, да .
> Но ничего не мешает принять во внимание вот этот мой пост #107


В любом случае, Сергей, к буддийским воззрениям эти представления о "Боге-Отце" не имеют никакого отношения. Допустим, что гностики были правы, и Иегова не является "Отцом Небесным". Что это меняет? Допустим, что это один и тот же бог, который в разное время воспринимался по-разному. Опять же, о чём это нам говорит? Ровным счётом ни о чём, разве что о блужданиях и заблуждениях теистического мировоззрения.

----------


## Иилья

> Прочтите об иудаизме хотя бы ради интереса, может, не так уж он и дик, как Вам кажется.


Ради интереса, я ходил на лекции нескольких равов, они, по большей части, мудрые люди. Я изначально, вступил в эту полемику, по поводу христианства, пытаясь поднять вопрос о веротерпимости и свободе совести. Речь шла о том, что, дескать, христиан большинство и с этим должны считаться остальные. Тогда встал вопрос, если то, что написано в Ветхом завете не "отменено", то, когда это большинство станет подавляющим ( если станет, конечно), всем настанет конец,  прецеденты история знает, тут об этом писали. Я не хочу обсуждать здесь вопросы канонов христианства и иудаизма, (да и не силен я в этих вопросах, поэтому восновном и спрашиваю :Smilie: . Декларировать можно многое. А вот вам пример недикого иудаизма: в Иерусалиме и Цфате периодически сжигают некошерные магазины, вот Вам и вся толерантность :Wink:  . Ну да Б-г с ними, с иудаистами, в каком то смысле, это их территория :Smilie:  . Но, если христианская идеология станет иметь такой же вес в бывшем совке, как иудаистская здесь.....при том еще, если Ветхий завет не забыт ( я потому и спрашивал отменили или нет). Не будет ли погромов? Спор то пустой, это все понятно, чтоб только не пострадал никто. А то знаете, сначала Кураев, потом проповедники в школах, а дальше что? Адепты религии есть ее продукты или нет?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Что касается методик, то могу в который раз повторить - они порой применяются избирательно (как пример - африканские христиане-двоеверцы считаются христианами, а японские буддисты-двоеверцы и китайские буддисты-троеверцы относятся к синтоистам и представителям "народных верований" ). Что же до "деления на три", то я, разумеется, упрощаю.


Где гарантия, что ваша методика менее избирательна?  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Где гарантия, что ваша методика менее избирательна?


Сергей, я не предлагаю никакой оригинальной методики, но просто говорю о том, что упомянутой избирательности быть не должно.

----------


## Грег

> В любом случае, Сергей, к буддийским воззрениям эти представления о "Боге-Отце" не имеют никакого отношения. 
> ...


Так ведь автор темы и не спрашивал имеют ли какое отношение к буддийским воззрениям эти представления о "Боге-Отце".  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, я не предлагаю никакой оригинальной методики, но просто говорю о том, что упомянутой избирательности быть не должно.


"каждый кулик своё болото хвалит".

Этого, ИМХО, всё равно не избежать.

Вот вам пример - на каждых выборах находится проигравшая группа людей, обвиняющая выигравшую  в поттасовке и т.п.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин продолжает "выдирать" нужные строки. 
> 
> Вы с кем сейчас разговариваете?
> Вы знакомы с Богом Ветхого Завета? 
> 
> PS. В общем-то, о чём я и говорил, - для многих присутствующих нет никаких различий. Есть одна "Авраамическая религия" с одним и тем же взглядом...


Это прямые заповеди, данные Моисею для сынов Израэля, которые не заблудшие...

Про отмену Ветхого Иешуа говорил: "*Я пришел не отменить, а исполнить*..."
---

Аргумент про знакомство - мимо кассы... Не знаком, и славо Богу. ))) И то джипсы по пустыне гнили бы давно, наверное.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Так ведь автор темы и не спрашивал имеют ли какое отношение к буддийским воззрениям эти представления о "Боге-Отце".


После выделения этой темы из другой темы автором стал Пампкин. :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> "каждый кулик своё болото хвалит".


Я ведь не пытаюсь преувеличивать численность буддистов. В этом у меня нет никакого интереса, поверьте. :Smilie:   Просто ратую за объективность. :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Это прямые заповеди, данные Моисею для сынов Израэля, которые не заблудшие...
> 
> Про отмену Ветхого Иешуа говорил: "*Я пришел не отменить, а исполнить*..."
> ---


Пампкин продолжает "выдирать" и сопоставлять толькочтовыдранные фразы.  :Smilie: 



> Аргумент про знакомство - мимо кассы... Не знаком, и славо Богу. ))) И то джипсы по пустыне гнили бы давно, наверное.


Тогда кому и от кого привет?

----------


## Грег

> После выделения этой темы из другой темы автором стал Пампкин.


И в выделенном отрывке нет об этом речи  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> В любом случае, Сергей, к буддийским воззрениям эти представления о "Боге-Отце" не имеют никакого отношения.


Свет и тьма, жизнь и смерть, правое и левое - братья друг другу. Их нельзя отделить друг от друга. Поэтому и хорошие не хороши, и плохие не плохи, и жизнь не жизнь, и смерть не смерть. Поэтому каждый будет разорван в своей основе от начала. Но те, кто выше мира - неразорванные, вечные.
Имена, которые даны вещам земным, заключают великое заблуждение, ибо они отвлекают сердце от того, что прочно, к тому, что не прочно, и тот, кто слышит слово "Бог", не постигает того, что прочно, но постигает то, что не прочно. Также подобным образом в словах "Отец", и "Сын", и "Дух святой", и "жизнь", и "свет", и "воскресение", и "церковь", и во всех остальных - не постигают того, что прочно, но постигают, что не прочно, разве только познали то, что прочно. Имена, которые были услышаны, существуют в мире для обмана.
В истине не так, как с человеком, который в мире: этот видит солнце, хотя он не солнце, и он видит небо, землю и другие предметы, не будучи всем этим. Но ты увидел нечто в том месте - ты стал им. Ты увидел Дух - ты стал Духом. Ты увидел Христа - ты стал Христом. Ты увидел Отца - ты станешь Отцом. Поэтому в этом месте ты видишь каждую вещь и ты не видишь себя одного.
Господь сказал: Блажен тот, кто существует до того, как он появился. Ибо тот, кто существует, был и будет.
...Незнание есть мать дурного для нас, незнание служит смерти. Те, кто происходит от незнания, и не существовали, и не существуют, и не будут существовать. Те же, кто пребывает в истине, исполнятся совершенства, когда вся истина откроется. Ибо истина подобна незнанию: сокрытая, она покоится в самой себе, но, когда она открывается и познается, ее прославляют. Насколько могущественнее она незнания и заблуждения! Она дает свободу. Логос сказал: Если вы познаете истину, истина сделает вас свободными. Незнание - это рабство. Знание - это свобода. Если мы познаем истину, мы найдем плоды истины в нас самих.
(Евангелие от Филиппа)

Иисус сказал: Если те, которые ведут вас, говорит вам: "Смотрите, царствие в небе!" - тогда птицы небесные опередят вас. Если они говорят вам, что оно в море, тогда рыбы опередят вас. Но царствие внутри вас и вне вас.
Когда вы познаете себя, тогда вы будете познаны и вы узнаете, что вы - дети Отца живого. Если же вы не познаете себя, тогда вы в бедности и вы - бедность.
(Евангелие от Фомы)

Все существа, все создания, все творения пребывают друг в друге и друг с другом; и они снова разрешатся в их собственном корне. Ведь природа материи разрешается в том, что составляет ее единственную природу. Тот, кто имеет уши слышать, да слышит!
(Евангелие от Марии)

----------


## Грег

> Это прямые заповеди, данные Моисею для сынов Израэля, которые не заблудшие...
> ...


Я думаю, вам известен пример-притча с чашкой яда, переодически упоминаемый ННР.  :Wink:

----------


## Иилья

> Вот вам пример - на каждых выборах находится проигравшая группа людей, обвиняющая выигравшую  в поттасовке и т.п.


Главное, чтобы после выборов, "выигравшая" сторона не начала репрессировать "проигравшую".  :Smilie:  . Я все не могу взять в толк, к чему спор о численности? Это все в продолжение тезиса о том, что нас больше и мы правы?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> И в выделенном отрывке нет об этом речи


Ну а теперь прочитайте предыдущий пост Дмитрия Кармапенко с многомудрыми цитатами. :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин продолжает "выдирать" и сопоставлять толькочтовыдранные фразы.


Я что то не понял о чем речь? Типо, правильно надо по поверхности тела размазывать пережеванную богословами пищу и в оригинальный источник не смотреть? 

Извините, но цитировался мануал (заповеди). Он - вне контекстный, как караульный устав...  




> Тогда кому и от кого привет?



Там написано, от кого и кому.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Апокрифы.


Нет, это Дхарма от Филиппа, Фомы и Марии! :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Там написано, от кого и кому.


Вы передаёте?   :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

> Нет, это Дхарма от Филиппа, Фомы и Марии!


А практики есть? Или только словеса?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А практики есть? Или только словеса?


Практики утеряны за давностью времён. :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

> Практики утеряны за давностью времён.


Жаль. Многих  неприятностей могли бы избежать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я думаю, вам известен пример-притча с чашкой яда, переодически упоминаемый ННР.


Не все таки продвинутые. Мир полон простых людей, которые многое понимают буквально. 
Да и Толмуд описывает *буквальное* исполнение заповедей... Без всяких притч ННР...

Здесь тоже  - далеко не интеллектуальный кружок.

----------


## Tiop

> В чём Вы видите противоречие?


Забавный вопрос  :Smilie:  В том, что они говорят одно (и доказывают и показывают, почему так говорят), а Вы другое, и совершенно непонятно почему.

Это то же самое, если бы я пришёл на международный конгресс по квантовой физике и заявил: а я вот, дорогие, так считаю!  :Big Grin: 




> считаются христианами


 :Smilie:  Насильно никого посчитать кем-то нельзя, социологические исследовании построены на интервьюировании и анкетировании.




> они порой применяются избирательно


Докажите это. Ясно, чётко и наглядно.




> Я их прочитал.


Ну и какие существуют? Вы специально это вопрос изучили? Какой литературой пользовались?




> Я уже давал ссылку


В газете что ли ?  :Smilie:  Зачем это вообще упоминать?
Есть целый комплекс исследований по этому вопросу, который я частично затронул, там, кстати, говорится и о религиозных тенденциях. Подавляющее большинство современного населения Китая люди не религиозные.

Кстати, в Китае последние 15 лет население на одном уровне - почти ровно 1.3 млрд. чел.

http://www.census.gov/cgi-bin/ipc/idbrank.pl

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Забавный вопрос  В том, что они говорят одно (и доказывают и показывают, почему так говорят), а Вы другое, и совершенно непонятно почему.


Перечитайте мои посты внимательнее. Может, станет понятнее "почему". Я "доказываю и показываю другое"? Ничуть не бывало. Это как раз Вы попытались передёрнуть данные Encyclopedia Britannica.




> Это тоже самое, если бы я пришёл на международный конгресс по квантовой физике и заявил: а я вот, дорогие, так считаю!


Крайне неуместное сравнение. :Smilie:  




> Насильно никого посчитать кем-то нельзя, социологические исследовании построены на интервьюировании и анкетировании.


Это проблема самоидентификации многоверцев, которую можно по-разному толковать и к которой необходимо подходить всесторонне. Как Вам должно быть известно, очень многое зависит от формы поставленного вопроса, в связи с чем можно целенаправленно работать над получением прогнозируемых ответов.




> Докажите это. Ясно, чётко и наглядно.


Я не собираюсь в очередной раз приводить примеры, которые Вы умышленно игнорируете.




> Зачем это вообще упоминать?


Ну конечно, то, что Вас не устраивает, упоминать не нужно. Тиоп гораздо мудрее шанхайских учёных. :Smilie:  




> Подавляющее большинство современного населения Китая люди не религиозные.


Не передёргивайте. Не "подавляющее большинство", а 60%. Это на данный момент. Данные постоянно меняются в сторону увеличения верующих в Китае.




> Кстати, в Китае последние 15 лет население на одном уровне - почти ровно 1.3 млрд. чел.


Я знаю. О делении полуторамиллиардного населения на три - это была шутка, которую Вы восприняли всерьёз. :Smilie: 




> Небольшая сводка по социологическим исследованиям числа буддистов в мире:


Эти исследования не могли и не могут быть полностью релевантными -

"Общую численность буддистов в мире определить трудно: такого рода переписи не проводились нигде, да они и противоречат этическим и правовым нормам многих стран. Однако весьма приблизительно можно сказать, что в мире сегодня насчитывается около 400 млн мирян, исповедующих буддизм, и около 1 млн монахов и монахинь".

Ещё раз подчеркну - цифра в 400 миллионов определена без должного учёта феноменов двоеверия и троеверия. Кроме того, использовались устаревшие данные по численности китайских буддистов.

----------


## Tiop

> Ничуть не бывало. Это как раз Вы попытались передёрнуть данные Encyclopedia Britannica.


Да ну?!!! И где?




> Я не собираюсь в очередной раз приводить примеры, которые Вы умышленно игнорируете.


Зачем мне "примеры"? Мне нужно строгое доказательство, которое сделает очевидным Ваши утверждения!




> Ну конечно, то, что Вас не устраивает, упоминать не нужно. Тиоп гораздо мудрее шанхайских учёных.


А откуда Вы знаете, что это достоверная информация?  Я мудрее верящих во что попало (во всяком случае некоторых).




> Не передёргивайте. Не "подавляющее большинство", а 60%. Это на данный момент. Данные постоянно меняются в сторону увеличения верующих в Китае.


Не 60 а больше 90! Вы же сказали "я прочитал это"! Вы соврали?




> Я знаю. О делении полуторамиллиардного населения на три - это была шутка, которую Вы восприняли всерьёз.


Не верю.




> и не могут быть


И к чему это? 

Нужно, чтобы они были в достаточной степени достоверными, что и достигается в научных исследованиях.




> Это проблема самоидентификации многоверцев, которую можно по-разному толковать и к которой необходимо подходить всесторонне. Как Вам должно быть известно, очень многое зависит от формы поставленного вопроса, в связи с чем можно целенаправленно работать над получением прогнозируемых ответов.


Это Вы правильно назвали - "проблема  самоидентификации многоверцев", а теперь докажите, что имело место во всех научных исследованиях целенаправленное получение нужных результатов! Или к чему Вы это сказали вообще?

Забавно, если человек может на вопрос "христианин ли Вы?", ответить "да", то, видимо, по методу Шебунина нужно исключить этот вопрос из анкеты  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Да ну?!!! И где?


Здесь -
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=65




> Зачем мне "примеры"? Мне нужно строгое доказательство, которое сделает очевидным Ваши утверждения!


Если факты причисления африканских христиан-двоеверцев к христианам, а, например, японских буддистов-двоеверцев к синтоистам Вы не считаете фактами, то говорить не о чем.




> А откуда Вы знаете, что это достоверная информация?  Я мудрее верящих во что попало (во всяком случае некоторых).


Конечно, Вы предпочитаете оперировать старыми коммунистическими данными о ста миллионах китайских буддистов, которые (данные) кочуют из одного в другое "соц. исследования".




> Не 60 а больше 90! Вы же сказали "я прочитал это"! Вы соврали?


Нет, не соврал. Просто в данном случае я склонен доверять новейшим местным (китайским) исследованиям, а не старым социологическим мифам о Китае.




> Не верю.


Ну и ладно.




> Нужно, чтобы они были в достаточной степени достоверными, что и достигается в научных исследованиях.


Как было замечено, массовые всесторонние опросы просто не проводились, а потому именно в случае с общей численностью буддистов говорить о "достаточной степени достоверности" не представляется возможным.




> Это Вы правильно назвали - "проблема  самоидентификации многоверцев", а теперь докажите, что имело место во всех научных исследованиях целенаправленное получение нужных результатов!


Прямых доказательств у меня сейчас нет, тем более, я и не говорю обо "всех научных исследованиях". Проблема ещё и в том, что представители авраамических религий, даже будучи двоеверцами, как правило позиционируют себя в авраамическом поле, чего нельзя сказать о тех же китайцах-троеверцах в отношении собственно буддийского позиционирования.




> Забавно, если человек может на вопрос "христианин ли Вы?", ответить "да", то, видимо, по методу Шебунина нужно исключить этот вопрос из анкеты


Нет, всё гораздо сложнее. :Wink:

----------


## Tiop

> Если факты причисления африканских христиан-двоеверцев к христианам, а, например, японских буддистов-двоеверцев к синтоистам Вы не считаете фактами, то говорить не о чем.


Кто сказал что это "факты"?!!! Это Вы что-то придумали себе и пытаетесь вопреки приведенным научным исследованиям выдать свои измышления за правду!




> Конечно, Вы предпочитаете оперировать старыми коммунистическими данными о ста миллионах китайских буддистов, которые (данные) кочуют из одного в другое "соц. исследования".


Я предпочитаю не доверять всякой ерунде.




> Нет, не соврал. Просто в данном случае я склонен доверять новейшим местным (китайским) исследованиям, а не старым социологическим мифам о Китае.


 :Big Grin:  Это про заметку в онлайн газете? Там сказано, что в Китае около 300 млн. троеверцев  :Smilie:  С чем можно согласиться, хотя надёжнее уменьшить цифру. Но это ничего не даёт, в отличие от подробных исследований, которые я привел. 




> Как было замечено, массовые всесторонние опросы просто не проводились, а потому именно в случае с общей численностью буддистов говорить о "достаточной степени достоверности" не представляется возможным.


Здесь опять действие происходит лишь в Ваших грезах?  :Smilie:  Или как-то можете подтвердить, что что-то там такое "не проводилось"?



> не представляется возможным.


Специалистам-социологам представляется возможным, а Михаилу Шебунину нет !  :Smilie:  Господа суперструнщики! Всё, что говорите - лажа! Миром правят гексаэдрические эллипсойды и это поистине ибо я реку вам! 



> Проблема ещё и в том, что представители авраамических религий, даже будучи двоеверцами, как правило позиционируют себя в авраамическом поле, чего нельзя сказать о тех же китайцах-троеверцах в отношении собственно буддийского позиционирования.


Но Вы-то знаете, что на самом деле они все буддисты  :Big Grin: 




> Здесь


Там ничего подобного нет,я просто привёл первую ссылку на научный материал по этой проблеме.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Кто сказал что это "факты"?!!! Это Вы что-то придумали себе и пытаетесь вопреки приведенным научным исследованиям выдать свои измышления за правду!


Уважаемый Тиоп, это не мои измышления, а проблема интерпретации социологических данных. :Wink:  




> Я предпочитаю не доверять всякой ерунде.


Разумеется, сведения о буддистах, которые спущены КПК, являются единственно верными. :Smilie:   А шанхайские социологи, видимо, являются буддийскими агентами. :Big Grin:  




> Там сказано, что в Китае около 300 млн. троеверцев  С чем я совершенно согласен. Но это ничего не даёт, в отличие от подробных исследований, которые я привел.


Вопрос с троеверием гораздо сложнее. Это говорит ещё о динамике, которая разрушает старые соц. мифы. Расхождение с официальной стаистикой составляет 200 миллионов человек.




> Здесь опять действие происходит лишь в Ваших грезах?  Или как-то можете подтвердить, что что-то там такое "не проводилось"?


Вынужден вас разочаровать. :Smilie:   Это не грёзы, а данность - подробно буддистов никто никогда не считал, чему действительно препятствует законодательство многих стран.




> Специалистам-социологам представляется возможным, а Михаилу Шебунину нет !  Господа суперструнщики! Всё что говорите - лажа! Миром правят гексаэдрические эллипсойды и это поистине ибо я реку вам!


Ну вот, многоуважаемому Тиопу представляются представления господ-социологов, что вдохновляет его на поистине мифо-поэтические высказывания. :Smilie:  




> Но Вы-то знаете, что на самом деле они все буддисты


Нет, они хомо сапиенсы. :Smilie:  

Если серьёзно, то дискуссия сводится к следующему. Вы, на основании социологических данных, готовы согласиться с тем, что буддистов в мире от 350 до 400 миллионов. При этом, если, например, большинство японских двоеверцев при опросе назовут себя всё же синтоистами, то Вы это принимаете как факт (аналогично и с китайскими троеверцами). Я же считаю, что подобный подход страдает недостаточной объективностью, мягко говоря; а потому и говорю о более объективной минимальной оценке в 500 миллионов. Далее, Вы полагаете, что динамика в Китае будет секулярной, а потому даже не допускаете мысли о потенциальной возможности общей численности буддийского населения, которая может в ближайшем будущем равняться миллиарду. Я же, соглашаясь с китайскими исследователями, полагаю, что тенденции свидетельствуют о настающем религиозном буме в Китае, что позволяет утверждать о потенциальном миллиарде буддистов (в целом, включая латентных китайских троеверцев). Так что расхождения не столько по нынешним фактам и оценкам, сколько они касаются перспектив.




> Там ничего подобного нет,я просто привёл первую ссылку на научный материал по этой проблеме.


Я в другом посте ответил.

----------


## Калдэн

О боже !!!  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Шаман

Кто меня звал?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кто меня звал?


Я. Очередных истин и заветов алкаю. Больно руки чешутся.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> О боже !!!





> Кто меня звал?





> Я. Очередных истин и заветов алкаю. Больно руки чешутся.


Сии высказывания могли бы стать достойным финалом темы! :Smilie:

----------


## Eugene G.

Могла ли выжить и донести до современных людей свои заповеди (не призывающие ни к насилию, ни к чему то подобному) религия, которая существовала в государствах где действовало правило "кто сильнее - тот и прав"? Дали бы развиться религии, которая прямо указывает на то, что все дети бога (созданы по его подобию, и соответственно, равны) То, что христианство вобрало в себя и своеобразным образом  переделало тогдашние политические принципы и тогдашнюю мораль - следствие такого симбиоза, нацеленного на развитие и просветление человечества не со стороны, а изнутри. Поэтому в писаниях присутствует то, что найдет отклик и у эгоистичного властолюбца и у святого. Задача - зацепить как можно более широкую аудиторию и дальше работать с ней в русле десяти заповедей -  более масштабный вариант пути бодхисаттвы, - духовный рост всех и каждого. 

Имхо, конечно...

----------


## Tiop

> Там сказано о том, что в Китае не 100, а 200 миллионов буддистов.


Там совершенно не так сказано. Там говорится именно о синкретических культах. По поводу "традиционности синкретичности" нужно, имхо, вспомнить, что образованные китайские буддисты четко отделяли себя от конфуцианцев и даосов.




> Уважаемый Тиоп, это не мои измышления, а проблема интерпретации социологических данных.


Для того, чтобы что-то стало проблемным, нужно, чтобы были основания для того, чтобы считать что-то проблемным. Вы их не приводите.




> а потому и говорю о более объективной минимальной оценке в 500 миллионов.


Но нет оснований для этого.




> Это не грёзы, а данность - подробно буддистов никто никогда не считал, чему действительно препятствует законодательство многих стран.


Я пока что не услышал веских доводов, чтобы подвергать сомнению совпадение многих научных исследований, потому не могу принять всерьез это высказывание.




> Так что расхождения не столько по нынешним фактам и оценкам, сколько они касаются перспектив.


Они касались нынешних фактов, но эти завышенные цифры мне и в перспективе кажутся невероятными, хотя я и не настаивал на каких-то прогнозах.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Там совершенно не так сказано. Там говорится именно о синкретических культах. По поводу "традиционности синкретичности" нужно, имхо, вспомнить, что образованные китайские буддисты четко отделяли себя от конфуцианцев и даосов.


Там ошибка, я уже редактировал.
Насчёт образованных китайских буддистов согласен, но многие из них разделяли принципы "Трёх учений".




> Для того, чтобы что-то стало проблемным, нужно, чтобы были основания для того, чтобы считать что-то проблемным. Вы их не приводите.


Приводил не раз, в том числе пример со спецификой позиционирования многоверцев.




> Но нет оснований для этого.


Если учитывать многоверцев (троеверцев и двоеверцев), то есть.




> Я пока что не услышал веских доводов, чтобы подвергать сомнению совпадение многих научных исследований, потому не могу принять всерьез это высказывание.


Сомнению подвергается не "совпадение многих научных исследований", но именно сложившиеся принципы в подходе к феномену многоверия.




> Они касались нынешних фактов


По нынешним фактам опять всё сводится к оценке буддистов-многоверцев. Считать их буддистами или нет? Вы их, как я понимаю, к буддистам не относите, с чем я не могу согласиться.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Прочтите об иудаизме хотя бы ради интереса, может, не так уж он и дик, как Вам кажется. Например, эти книги рава Адина Штайнзальца:
> http://bookz.ru/authors/6tainzal_c-a.../1-shtein.html
> http://www.lib.ru/RELIGION/IUDAIZM/STEINZ/slovo.txt
> http://mnashe.h1.ru/tora/books/roza13.htm




http://www.left.ru/bib/shahak/shahak1.html

*ИСРАЭЛЬ ШАХАК 
Еврейская история, еврейская религия : тяжесть трех тысяч лет.* 

Глава 1. Закрытая Утопия? 
Глава 2. Предубеждение и увертки
Глава 3. Ортодоксия и толкование  *!*
Глава 4. Тяжесть истории
Глава 5. Законы против неевреев
Глава 6. Политические выводы. Примечания.

Шахак родился в Варшаве в год прихода Гитлера к власти.  Его родители были ортодоксальными иудаистами и сионистами, они запрещали своим детям говорить на идише.  В 1943 десятилетнего Шахака и его семью переводят из гетто в концлагерь Понятово.  Там погибает его отец, но Исраэлю и его матери удается бежать, и какое-то время они скрываются под видом иностранных подданых.  Потом их арестовывают опять, и на этот раз они попадают в лагерь смерти Берген-Бельзен.  Им удается избежать гибели, и после освобождения они переезжают в Палестину (старший брат Шахака, летчик британских ВВС, погиб на Тихом океане).   В 1961 занятия Шахака химией заканчиваются получением кандидатской степени, но еще до этого, в 1956 году он переживает духовный переворот, который привел его к разрыву с сионизмом.  Находясь в армии во время Суэцкого кризиса, он услышал, как в своем выступлении по радио один из отцов-основателей Израиля Бен Гурион заявил о намерении "основать царство Давида и Соломона".  Быть может, это напомнило Шахаку планы основать тысячелетний Рейх на костях других рас.  Быть может, своим духовным возрождением он был обязан словам польской рабочей, услышанные им во время нацистской оккупации.  Он услышал как в группе рабочих один юноша оправдывал оккупацию, указывая на то, что немцы очистят Польшу от евреев, на что пожилая полька с укором ответила: "А разве они не такие же человеческие существа?"  Эти слова Шахак никогда не забыл.


P.S. Иудаизм не дик. Дик первоисточник иудаизма.

----------


## Tiop

> Приводил не раз, в том числе пример со спецификой позиционирования многоверцев.


Это не основания, а ничем не подтвержденные сугубо Ваши личные предположения. Чтобы предположение имело силу, оно должно соответствовать или учитывать какие-либо действительные факты. Ваши предположения противоречат фактам.




> Если учитывать многоверцев (троеверцев и двоеверцев), то есть.


Нет. В социологии есть критерии определения религиозной принадлежности, которые были применены при соц. анализе в среде троеверцев и двоеверцев. И результат в 300 млн. чел. уже учитывает троеверцев и "двоеверцев". 

Вы же должны дать какие-то серъёзные основания, чтобы пересмотреть огромную область в мировой социологии по решению данных проблем, и, соответственно, привести факты, по которым можно будет увеличить число буддистов на 200-150 млн.



> Сомнению подвергается не "совпадение многих научных исследований", но именно сложившиеся принципы в подходе к феномену многоверия.


Вам нужно срочно писать в ЮНЕСКО для воплощения в жизнь разработанного Вами кардинально нового подхода в социологии!  :Smilie: 



> По нынешним фактам опять всё сводится к оценке буддистов-многоверцев. Считать их буддистами или нет? Вы их, как я понимаю, к буддистам не относите, с чем я не могу согласиться.


Дело не в том, куда Вы кого-то  относите. Дело в том, кем считают себя люди .

----------


## Ахам

PampKin Head, а чего это Вы на Ветхозаветного Бога накинулись. Падмасамбхава тоже немало народа " накрошил", особенно в Захоре. Однако его никто здесь злодеем не называет. Вы уверены в том, что деяния Яхве - это зло? К тому же у святых писаний есть несколько уровней прочтения. Внешний(исторических) для начинающих, чье сознание не готово еще обратиться внутрь и кому нужны внешние враги, чтобы сдвинуться с мертвой точки. Кажется, для Вас таковыми являются христиане и иудеи.

----------


## Tiop

> Насчёт образованных китайских буддистов согласен


Имхо, это для Вас более чем веский повод решить, "считать их буддистами или нет".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Это не основания, а ничем не подтвержденные сугубо Ваши личные предположения. Чтобы предположение имело силу, оно должно соответствовать или учитывать какие-либо действительные факты. Ваши предположения противоречат фактам.


Это и есть факты. Лишний раз убеждаюсь, что дискутировать с Вами крайне сложно, ибо Вы решительно игнорируете всё то, что не вписывается в Ваши представления.




> Нет. В социологии есть критерии определения религиозной принадлежности, которые были применены при соц. анализе в среде троеверцев и двоеверцев. И результат в 300 млн. чел. уже учитывает троеверцев и "двоеверцев".


Об этом я тоже говорил, не вижу смысла повторяться. Просто напомню Вам, что марксистскую идеологию в Китае пока никто не отменял, что резко снижает объективность исследований и ответов опрашиваемых.




> Вы же должны дать какие-то серъёзные основания, чтобы пересмотреть огромную область в мировой социологии по решению данных проблем, и, соотственно, привести факты, по которым можно будет увеличить число буддистов на 200-150 млн.


Факты были приведены, но Вы их предпочли проигнорировать либо окарактеризовать как "измышления, грёзы" и т.п. Что ж, это говорит об уровне дискуссии. Замечу, что оценка в 500 миллионов не мной взята с потолка, но разделяется многими, впрочем, для Вас это ничего не значит.




> Дело не в том, куда Вы кого-то  относите. Дело в том, кем считают себя люди .


И на это был ответ. Думаю, дискутировать дальше смысла не имеет.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Из комментария Ронгзомпы на слова Гуру Падмасамбхавы из "Ожерелья воззрений"
(В текстах), придерживающихся точки зрения, что Ишвара есть первичная _причина, утверждается:
Один Ишвара ведет в бездну или к высшим состояниям..._
Этого Ишвару считают существом, которое пребывает с изначальных времен, вечно, чудесным образом испускает из себя все яваления и властвует над ними и т.д. Поэтому, хотя Ишвару считают вечным, его эманация преходяща. Поскольку (его ученики) верят, что телесное счастье и страдание тоже зависят от того, умилостивлен ли Ишвара, то, дабы его умилостивить, они совершают неблагие действия, такие как сэигание жертвенных животных, полагая, что таким образом могут обрести счастье высших состояний. Поэтому их воззрение называют неверным толкованием закона причины и следствия.

Происхождение теистических религий ясно описывает Будда в "Брахмаджала-сутте" (Дигха). Бог-творец - это заблуждающееся живое существо, чья карма пребывания в более высоких мирах исчерпалась, не помнящее своего рождения и наивно полагающее, что он создал этот мир, хотя максимум им "созданного" - кармическое видение мира уровня первой дхьяны, к которому постепенно начинают присоединяться существа, чья карма пребывания в более высоких мирах также исчерпалась.

Кста, не знаю, как сейчас, но раньше кровавые жертвоприношения животных были частью иудейского ритуала. И это никакой нафиг не символизм, а реальное убийство.

В другой сутте (то ли из Мадджхимы, то ли из Дигхи) также описывается, как некий йогин добился рандеву с Богом и пытался задавать ему серьезные вопросы. Бог первоначально пытался вешать ему на уши лапшу по поводу своего величия, но в итоге был вынужден признаццо, что в серьезные вопросы не врубаиццо и отослал за справкой к Будде.

Иногда отношение к товарищу Богу-Творцу в буддийских сутрах достаточно издевательское и циничное. В Ратнакуте, например, описывается, как Будда прямо-таки "нагнул" Брахму-Творца и заставил его прийти к себе на поклон. 

Буддийские сутры вообще политкорректностью не страдают, Будда достаточно прямолинейно высказывается как о Боге, так и о многочисленных религиозных течениях, бытовавших в то время, он откровенно высмеивает как некоторых индуистских учителей, так и основателя джайнизма Махавиру (Нигантха Нагапутта).

Боги в буддизме - кармические существа. То, что называется в ваджраяне "божествами", это совсем иное. "Божества" - это просто формы, облики различных просветленных существ, но не сами существа.

В буддизме уважение проявляется к человеку, а не к его воззрениям. Чужие учения не критикуются не потому, что они не ложные, а чтобы не поранить их последователей. Но среди своих можно об этих учениях говорить без экивоков.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, а чего это Вы на Ветхозаветного Бога накинулись. Падмасамбхава тоже немало народа " накрошил", особенно в Захоре. Однако его никто здесь злодеем не называет. Вы уверены в том, что деяния Яхве - это зло? К тому же у святых писаний есть несколько уровней прочтения. Внешний(исторических) для начинающих, чье сознание не готово еще обратиться внутрь и кому нужны внешние враги, чтобы сдвинуться с мертвой точки. Кажется, для Вас таковыми являются христиане и иудеи.


1. Существенно меньше, чем тот же Архат Ангулимала (сейчас расскажут и про Миларепу).

2. Заповедей убивать для последователей (см. по пунктам выше) в его учениях не наблюдается.

3. Не помню историй про то, чтобы Падмасамбхава являлся с внушениями собрать армию и покрошить в какаху соседний город/государство/последователей другой религии.

У меня претензий к христианам и иудеям нет. Я просто иногда читаю первоисточники. А когда особо ретивые машут этими первоисточниками, прошу пояснить некоторые непонятные и вызывающие удивление моменты.

----------


## Tiop

> Это и есть факты.


Тогда Вы сможете сделать их очевидными, доказать их действительность и убедить меня принять их . Чтобы я не верил Вам, что это так, но воочию увидел, убедился, что это так.




> Факты были приведены, но Вы их предпочли проигнорировать либо окарактеризовать как "измышления, грёзы" и т.п.


Если они есть, Вам не составит труда доказать, что это действительно факты, а не измышления.




> что марксистскую идеологию в Китае


А я и не ссылался на гос. китайские соц. исследования.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Напомню на всякий пожарный, что в раннехристианских гностических писаниях отношение к богу-творцу (демиургу) ещё более циничное, чем в писаниях буддийских. Там его даже называют diabolos - обманщик. Так что христианство во всём историческом многообразии традиций отнюдь не сводится ни к теизму, ни тем паче к монотеизму. И даже иудаизм сводить к теизму нельзя.




> В буддизме уважение проявляется к человеку, а не к его воззрениям.


Так это ничем не отличается от позиции Иоанна Златоуста: "Ненавижу не человека, а его заблуждение". Все квиты.  :Smilie: 




> http://www.left.ru/bib/shahak/shahak1.html


Бегло проглядел - этому доморощенному вольтерьянцу до Штайнзальца как до звезды небесной, и по интеллектуальному, и по духовному уровню. Мне иудаизм не симпатичен, но я признаю глубину и мудрость этой духовной традиции. А охаивать и осмеивать можно всё что угодно. Кому-то смешными покажутся буддийские ритуалы и схоластика, страшными - жизнеописания тантрийских йогинов. Всяк дроздок хвалит свой шесток.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Тогда Вы сможете сделать их очевидными, доказать их действительность и убедить меня принять их . Чтобы я не верил Вам, что это так, но воочию увидел, убедился, что это так.
> 
> Если они есть, Вам не составит труда доказать, что это действительно факты, а не измышления.


Что ж... Попробую упростить. Касательно возможностей прогнозируемо-манипулируемых вопросов-ответов. Вы можете отличить следующие вопросы: "Вы христианин?" и "Какого вероисповедания Вы придерживаетесь?". Ответы, скажем, среди африканских христиан-двоеверцев могут существенно отличаться. О специфике буддийского троеверия я уже говорил. Это одна из возможных причин разночтений в ответах и различной интерпретации этих ответов. Но даже это не столь существенно. Я подчёркиваю то, что пока ещё доминирование марксистской идеологии не позволяет выявить достаточно объективную картину в Китае. Вас не удивляет разночтение в двести миллионов буддистов, выявившееся между официальной статистикой и последним относительно независимым исследованием? Это факт, который Вы опять можете не счесть за таковой. Теперь представьте себе, что в Китае созданы предпосылки для подлинно свободного выбора и полномасштабного социологического исследования по религиозному составу населения. Думаю, Вы признаете то, что в таком случае разрыв между нынешней статистикой и новыми данными будет составлять уже не 200 миллионов, а сотни миллионов. Так что моя аргументация основывается на совершенно очевидных фактах и на вполне прогнозируемых тенденциях. Предоставляю Вам полное право и дальше характеризовать их как "грёзы и измышления". В ближайшие годы и десятилетия, полагаю, Вы сможете убедиться в своей неправоте (когда по Китаю будет более полная и всесторонняя информация).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Бегло проглядел - этому доморощенному вольтерьянцу до Штайнзальца как до звезды небесной, и по интеллектуальному, и по духовному уровню. Мне иудаизм не симпатичен, но я признаю глубину и мудрость этой духовной традиции. А охаивать и осмеивать можно всё что угодно. Кому-то смешными покажутся буддийские ритуалы и схоластика, страшными - жизнеописания тантрийских йогинов. Всяк дроздок хвалит свой шесток.


Напомню, что в данном треде не обсуждался иудаизм или христианство. Рассматривались отдельные моменты аксиоматики (изложенные в Библии), на которой они базируются...

Верить в Яхве или Мамону, или уринотерапию и т.д. - неотъемлемое право любого человека.

----------


## Tiop

> Что ж... Попробую упростить. Касательно возможностей прогнозируемо-манипулируемых вопросов-ответов. Вы можете отличить следующие вопросы: "Вы христианин?" и "Какого вероисповедания Вы придерживаетесь?". Ответы, скажем, среди африканских христиан-двоеверцев могут существенно отличаться.


Забавно смотреть как Вы предполагаете тотальное слабоумие у современных социологов, если изволите ознакомиться с грамотно составленной анкетой или вопросником, поймете, что там предусмотрены всевозможные методы коррекции информации и проверки на ошибки, что и позволяет в итоге выносить более-менее адекватное действительности суждение.




> выявившееся между официальной статистикой


В правительственном сообщении 1997 года, если Вы о нём, говорится о проведённом неполном социологическом исследовании по этому вопросу.

Что за последнее исследование я не знаю, но я нигде не ссылался на коммунистические версии, а привёл вполне независимые исследования, сомневаться в которых не вижу причин, а Вы не можете мне их показать. Если Вы вернетесь к выкладкам за 90-е годы, которые я приводил, то сравнив их, обнаружите, что с начала 90-х годов учёные оценивали численность буддистов в мире ~330-350 млн. чел, эта цифра в 2000-е годы не изменилась.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Забавно смотреть как Вы предполагаете тотальное слабоумие у современных социологов, если изволите ознакомиться с грамотно составленной анкетой или вопросником, поймете, что там предусмотрены всевозможные методы коррекции информации и проверки на ошибки, что и позволяет в итоге выносить более-менее адекватное действительности суждение.


Я "предполагаю тотальное слабоумие у современных социологов". :Smilie:   Да, уровень дискуссии действительно оставляет желать лучшего... Во-первых, я сказал о возможности, исключать которую было бы крайне недальновидно (не буду отсылать Вас к многочисленным примерам социологических манипуляций и к общеизвестным мнениям о манипулятивных возможностях социологических методов как таковых); во-вторых, я заметил, что даже это не столь существенно. Ну да ладно - "слабоумие" так "слабоумие"...




> привёл вполне независимые исследования, сомневаться в которых не вижу причин, а Вы не можете мне их показать. Если Вы вернетесь к выкладкам за 90-е годы, которые я приводил, то сравнив их, обнаружите, что с начала 90-х годов учёные оценивали численность буддистов в мире ~330-350 млн. чел, эта цифра в 2000-е годы не изменилась.


О динамике прироста числа буддистов мною тоже была приведена ссылка, но дело не в этом. Пожалуй, в последний раз повторю, что любые "независимые исследования" в современном Китае не могут считаться объективными и релевантными в силу причин, неоднократно мной указанных, а данные по Китаю как раз и могут определять разницу в сотни миллионов буддистов (троеверцев), которую Вы упорно пытаетесь игнорировать. Вопросы и аргументы Вы тоже проигнорировали. Ну да, конечно, был бы сейчас Советский Союз, то Вы вне всяких сомнений соглашались бы с "независимыми исследованиями", повествующими о том, что атеистов подавляющее большинство... Ладно, пройдёт время, и Вы, Тиоп, надеюсь получите возможность признать ошибочность своих нынешних представлений о представлениях "независимых социологов" относительно религиозного состава населения Китая. :Smilie:

----------


## Ахам

[QUOTE=PampKin Head]1. Существенно меньше, чем тот же Архат Ангулимала (сейчас расскажут и про Миларепу).

2. Заповедей убивать для последователей (см. по пунктам выше) в его учениях не наблюдается.

3. Не помню историй про то, чтобы Падмасамбхава являлся с внушениями собрать армию и покрошить в какаху соседний город/государство/последователей другой религии.

 Упоминание Ангулиманы и Миларепы здесь неуместно. Миларепа убил людей по причине своего невежества и тяжко искупал потом свой грех. А я говорю об убийстве во благо. Даже Кришначарья, будучи одним из 84 махасиддхов, не мог совершать подобные деяния, хотя очень хотел.

Падмасабхава справился один без армии. Почти всех мужчин страны он убил, а женщин .... того ... Именно за то, что они были приверженцами вредного культа. 
 Так что, армий не собирал, заповедей не давал, а Яхве мог бы заткнуть за пояс.

----------


## Ахам

Памкин, замените слово Яхве на Падмасамбхава, а словосочетание Бог- Отец на Самантабхадра ( персонификация Дхармакаи), хотя бы в качестве эксперемента. Посмотрите какой будет результат. 
Может быть, еще одним отвлечением станет меньше.

----------


## Tiop

> Да, уровень дискуссии действительно оставляет желать лучшего...


Это правда, к сожалению.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Это правда, к сожалению.


На том и разойдёмся. :Smilie:

----------

